# BSNL Unlimited (CDMA -144 kbps) Internet for Rs.250 Per Month



## din (Jun 22, 2007)

*EDIT - 

1.Please see my post in page 2 for the data card experience

2. Have a look at - *www.bsnldatacard.com * too - the un-official website of  BSNL Data Card.

Updates - July 2 2009

1. BSNL offers roaming facility on PCMCIA type of NIC/EVDO cards.

2. Promotional Offe - BSNL reduces the sale price of PCMCIA type of NIC and EVDO cards to Rs. 1680/- and Rs 2100/- respectively.

BSNL is going to launch Data Services on CDMA 2000 IX by using BSNL Internet Connect Card (ICC).

BSNL has decided to launch its Data Services on CDMA 2000 IX by using BSNL Internet Connect Card (ICC). The CDMA IX ICC will provide Internet Service @144kbps to computer users on their laptops as well as on desktops. This service will be available in all those locations wherever CDMA IX MSC based coverage is there. However, during roaming the said Internet connectivity will not work at present. The following two types of data Cards will be available for BSNL customers:

(A) Network Interface Card (NIC) : For internet speed up to 144 Kbps.

(B) EVDO Card : Internet speed up to 2.4 Mbps*

*Source - *www.bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=370 *

I am using the Reliance data card at present, with the unlimited internet option - Rs.1500 per month.

I will be going to the BSNL DGM office tomorrow to see the BSNL ICC (similar to reliance data card) performance.

I will test it and will post the experience tomorrow.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 22, 2007)

Very nice offer.....


----------



## goobimama (Jun 22, 2007)

Can I use this card on my PC? Its a regular dibba....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 22, 2007)

The Service here at Kolkata running at Selected area like *Rajarhat*, where BSNL is providing the 144 kbps plan with its FWP sets...

but this is the 1st time they are going PCMCIA card based service like Reliance / TATA !!!



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Can I use this card on my PC? Its a regular dibba....



The Card most likely to b in PCMCIA now regular Dibba would not  have a PCMCIA expanson slot !!!!

how ever ur Lappy will i guess ??


----------



## RCuber (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks a lot din for the info .. Waiting for your review. I wish to hear good news from your side.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jun 22, 2007)

144 kb/s Like hell (But boon for Dial-up users pity on them)


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 22, 2007)

OK. went through the new article,



*EVDO Card : Internet speed up to 2.4 Mbps**
Activation Charges => 250.00
Internet connect Card Sale Price => 6500.00
Fixed Monthly Charges => 250.00
Free Internet Usage => Unlimited 

*(Tariff for CDMA EVDO card for speed up to 2.4 mbps will be intimated later, after installation of CDMA EVDO system).


----------



## RCuber (Jun 22, 2007)

Yea me too waithing to see how EVDO performs  .


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 22, 2007)

BSNL tells that we can use it with PC also....... Offer is good  but i have doubt with their service and CC  
  BTW,  Reliance/Tata  data card unlimited charge is too high......


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 22, 2007)

@Tech.Masti

Telephone Bhavan
34 B.B.D BAG

Just near to the RAJ Bhaban at Great Eastern Side

The item is suppoose to be at publick display there !! u go near there some time ?? take a look at that one there


----------



## din (Jun 22, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Can I use this card on my PC? Its a regular dibba....



Good question lol and Answer is - *YES !!*

The card is PCMCIA, yes, it is meant for laptops actually, but you can use it in PC

How ? - You need a PCMCIA -> PCI card adapter

Cost - Rs.1600 when I purchased it, I think it came down now.

I use that in PC and when I travel I just take the card out (pcmcia, not the adpater) and use it in laptop.

Using it in the PC for the last 10 months or so, working perfect.



			
				Ihatemyself said:
			
		

> 144 kb/s Like hell (But boon for Dial-up users pity on them)


Yes, you are right. It is good for people where there is no other alternative (like rural areas).

Also, reliance charge Rs.1500 +tax for the same thing ! (BSNL charge is Rs.250). So if BSNL ICC works atleast same as reliance card, that will save a lot of money.

EVDO, they are planning on selected exchanges, may be they will expand it in future, but when it come to reality, it will be too cool, as it will be like broadband - on the move, without relying on any hot-spots.

Well, will have to wait and see ...


----------



## Josan (Jun 22, 2007)

Can any body tell me that what will be the actual data tranfrer rate,10kbs/20kbps or more?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 22, 2007)

in real time expect around 10 to 15 kbps of download rate !!!


----------



## din (Jun 22, 2007)

Josan said:
			
		

> Can any body tell me that what will be the actual data tranfrer rate,10kbs/20kbps or more?



For Relaince card, I get 80 - 100 kbps max

For BSNL, wait till tomo


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 22, 2007)

@Josan - Theoretically, 2.4 Mbps would give 307 KBps. Practically, or more specific, BSNL-ically, it should be around half of that.

@Din - Hey, you got your broadband connection by now? Last time I saw your site, it was pulled down by yourself.


----------



## din (Jun 22, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> @Din - Hey, you got your broadband connection by now? Last time I saw your site, it pulled down by yourself.



Man, don't remind me all those lol

I never got BB evenafter the big n long fight.

I gave up coz of two reason

1 and main reason - No use fighting with them

2. Some other people wer misusing the website !


----------



## sandeepk (Jun 22, 2007)

Reliance does not give more than 9-10KBps for my friend who is using it for last 3 months. (It came with 3 months free subscription with the laptop he purchased) About Tata it around 14KBps here in Pune. But both of these have a very high rates for browsing.
So for BSNL we can expect 11-12 KBps will be a good deal for unlimited internet usage at only 250 Rs.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 22, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @Tech.Masti
> 
> Telephone Bhavan
> 34 B.B.D BAG
> ...


when?? any idea??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 22, 2007)

If they have put it in, then it would be there Any time !!! from 10.30 AM upto 4 PM i guess....

as I saw the Rajarhat FWP project on display at their office (GM North) @ 10P New CIT Road at Central, near Poddar Court !!!


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 23, 2007)

if there any list where i can see in which cities its available?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 23, 2007)

I know the news from as back as Febuary... as my uncle is SDO in BSNL office.
The good thing is its going to available in my town too.
So here is what I think about it.

900 for unlimited plan - speed 256 kbps. (Using Modem)
250 for unlimited plan - speed 144 kbps. (Using this card, abt which we all
                                                       are talking)

I will switch to card. as this seeem much less expensive to me.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 23, 2007)

even i will switch to this card.
900 + tax every month is simply too much.


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 23, 2007)

holy crap..somebody tell me this is not true...B S N L?My Gawd........wow


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 23, 2007)

This is nice. I never expected a glimpse of 1x-EVDO in India anytime soon. Can't blame anyone, Reliance and TATA are the only CDMA providers in the country, and all they did was nothing. If there is anything they try for, it'd be providing ultra cheap phones with poor quality trying to work in their dull network connection. 

I hope they roll out PCMCIA, ExpressCard and USB solutions. Well, at least the first two. I can't wait for this service, I want it now! The charges for the service, the option to get the adapter on rent and Unlimited BW makes me go wow...


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 23, 2007)

has anyone here got a connection??
if yes then tell how are the speeds


----------



## a_medico (Jun 23, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> I know the news from as back as Febuary... as my uncle is SDO in BSNL office.
> The good thing is its going to available in my town too.
> So here is what I think about it.
> 
> ...



You cant compare both. For those who can afford, 900 unlimted plan is still the best bet.

CDMA connection (I have used reliance and Tata) have their own limitations. There are frequent disconnections (the signal strength keeps on changing). Downloading speed will be around 8 to 10 kbps (at 144kbps) which is nothing as compared to 30-32kbps you get with 900 plan.

CDMA is good if you are a frequent traveller and you dont download much. But if you are into heavy downloads, dataone connection rocks.


----------



## din (Jun 23, 2007)

OK, I just came back from the DGM office and here is the update (hot update lol).

Special note : The DGM was very nice, hes a young gentleman and spent a lot of time for me, we together tested it.

It is a PCMCIA card, very similar to Reliance data card. 

The practical / theoretical max speed will be 115 kbps and not 144 - atleast with the card we tested .

The speeds are good. Tested 3 times and was getting speeds like 89 / 95 / 100  and another thing I noticed is, download and upload speed are very close. Like when I tested using Reliance data card upload speed was always below download speed, like 80 and 48 like that. But for BSNL it was like 89 / 85 , 100 / 95 etc. again I couldn't test it for a long time, so it may vary.

The charge will be Rs.250 for unlimited internet access, but the Officer was not sure whether we have to select any voice plan with that, mostly we will have to, so total may become Rs.400 per month.

This is best suited for people like me (if it work perfect) as I am spending Rs.1500+tax per month for the same thing now (Reliance data card unlimited internet connection cost that much).

Installation is not very easy, but not that difficult too. Just installing two softwares (one for the card and another for configuring the telephone number etc) and configuring.

The card is issued only to the BSNL officials now and it is not avilable for the public now, but they will put press notes and it will be available for the public soon, mostly from next week itself I think.

There is confusion with the roaming (by roaming I meant travelling inside a telepone circle, not using it in different states). The number is a WLL number, that is like a local telephone number and not a mobile number. So not sure whether it can be used out of that area (out of that particular STD code area) .However BSNL mentioned that there will not be roaming facility - for the time being. Reliance data card is connected with a mobile number, so we can use it anywhere in the state and Reliance card support roaming too, so we can use it anywhere in India (just comparing the two, but not much info from BSNL yet on this).



*@Quiz_Master* - Please post the latest news in Digit forum when you hear it from your uncle, we all at digit forum really appreciate it as we will know BSNL news before they publish it officially.

*@a_medico* - Partly true. People should select depending on their need. If they are at home / office most of the time, then BB is the best option for them for sure. But people for whom there is no other alternative (like remote areas) or travelling a lot, data card will be a nice option.

*@a_medico again* - frequent disconnections that you mentioned, is only while we travel. If you use it at home/office, there will not be any problem. When you cross coverage areas, it will be like your connection become idle or it get disconnected. I am using Reliance data card for quite a long time and didn't face any issues till today (of course you need good coverage). I remember travelling from Mangalore to Goa 4-5 months back, the train had power outlet for laptop and I could stay online continuously for about 2 hrs !! May be Relaince coverage very good in that area.  

*@gary4gar* - Wherever there is CDMA coverage, you can use the card. But for the EVDO (the cards are not available yet, they are in the process of installing EVDO system), not all exchanges are selected now. For example, in Alappuzha district, Kerala, they selected only 3 excahnges for the EVDO.

Anyway both the things (ICC and EVDO) are great considering it is from BSNL.


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for the updates, din. I hope they roll out ExpressCard based adapter soon.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 23, 2007)

But can they provide these cards in Rural areas (like me  ) ???

If yes, then pretty thanx to BSNL


----------



## niceboy (Jun 27, 2007)

i agree with u shirish.. i think we have to wait a lot to get in our towns.


----------



## din (Jun 27, 2007)

As far as I know, they are planning to launch it wherever there is CDMA coverage. Like if you have telephone exhange and CDMA tower of BSNL near your place, there is great chance. But please contact the SSA level staff for clarifications. Anyway do not expect EVDO so fast in rural areas, but the ICC may be available everywhere.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 27, 2007)

Why they are not looking for rural areas???
They think that we don't aware of technology or we don't need that??

Even when we go to Exchange they return us saying why u need that?? or we don't provide this facility in rural area!!!


----------



## din (Jun 27, 2007)

do not go to local exchange. Mostly they will not have any clue.

Go to the SSA level (Secondadry Switching Area) and meet the concerned DGM. They will sure help you.


----------



## adithyagenius (Jun 29, 2007)

Can anyone please tell me how to tell if a specific area has BSNL CDMA tower?
I live in jubilee hills but I want to live in my college for next semester if decent internet is available there.


----------



## din (Jun 29, 2007)

@adithya

Either contact the local telephone exchange / or (not easy) try to find anyone in that area is using BSNL WLL phone - for details of CDMA coverage

For ICC / EVDO - Contact the DGM of the SSA of that area, reason is thats new and local tel exchange people may not have any clue.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 29, 2007)

@Dinkara
will it work on existing CDMA service provided for Bsnl with a Brand name _"Trang"_. or a seprate network is required?


----------



## din (Jun 29, 2007)

CDMA network is same - for ICC.

For EVDO, they will install something more.

Tarang, the WLL phone already support this I think, it was Rs.150 for unlimted internet (115 / 144 kbps) and now it is Rs.250. so if you have WLL phone, you need not wait for ICC, the phone will do.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 30, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> CDMA network is same - for ICC.
> 
> For EVDO, they will install something more.
> 
> Tarang, the WLL phone already support this I think, it was Rs.150 for unlimted internet (115 / 144 kbps) and now it is Rs.250. so if you have WLL phone, you need not wait for ICC, the phone will do.


Holy ****!
Just a month back Bsnl was offering trang for free under some scheme, i got a call from Sdo but i refused as there are 3 members in are family and 4 phones already.

   Damm.
don't know if offer is still running, Back luck


----------



## rajasekharan (Jun 30, 2007)

hey, am using reliance wireless connection on my desktop. it gives me downloading speed of 13kb/s to a max of 17 and a min of 10.

now whats the speed of bsnl?????


----------



## din (Jun 30, 2007)

@rajasekharan

Please scroll this page - up

Check the seventh post (post number 27) by me


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 2, 2007)

the traffic for trang service
*www.netone.in/service/wll_tariffcard.htm

Check bsnl has called for a tender

SUPPLY OF GPRS/EDGE PC DATA CARD BUNDLED WITH CELLULAR MOBILE SERVICES OF BSNL
*www.netone.in/tenderindex.php


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 10, 2007)

((((((((((BUMP)))))))))))))))

any updates on this???
anyone got the connection??


----------



## din (Jul 10, 2007)

Gary, I called the DGM again. Hes gonna have a meetin with GM for a press notification. I hope they will make it soon. 

I will keep you updated rt after I get the card (if I ever get it !)


----------



## din (Jul 20, 2007)

OK, finally the press notification came in today's newspaper. I applied for it in the afternoon and waiting for the details. I will keep you updated.


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 21, 2007)

Its available in rural areas only it says. It has 60 seconds pulse and internet access charges @ rs 0.20 per min and .40 per min during non-peak and peak hours respectively. So its pretty much useless to me.


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 21, 2007)

if dats d case....ts better wit indicom walky....pulse system really sux.....u neva know wen u screwed urself

Enjoy~!


----------



## technoraja (Jul 22, 2007)

When will this come to my Kerala???????


----------



## din (Jul 23, 2007)

adithyagenius said:
			
		

> Its available in rural areas only it says. It has 60 seconds pulse and internet access charges @ rs 0.20 per min and .40 per min during non-peak and peak hours respectively. So its pretty much useless to me.



Hmm, I have no clue which one you meant. My post is from the source 

*www.bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=370

Also, I went to the BSNL office, met DGM, tested the card and confirmed all tariff details. Its a confirmed news and it is not only for rural, the pulse rate you mentioned is also wrong.

I applied for it, hope to get it this week itself. I will post more details then.



			
				technoraja said:
			
		

> When will this come to my Kerala???????



It reached Kerala 

Contact the nearest exchange / DGM office. 

I am also from Kerala.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 24, 2007)

yeah keep me updated with this new thing...

also the billing will it be included in the telephone bill of my bsnl landline ??
coz if soo then my dad's office will be paying for the net connection as it pays for my broadband....thanks to integrated bill !!


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 24, 2007)

@din
That same linked showed different "updated" tariff which was very scary. Maybe it was goof up. But now its back to the attractive Rs250 unlimited thing.


----------



## din (Jul 24, 2007)

adithyagenius said:
			
		

> @din
> That same linked showed different "updated" tariff which was very scary. Maybe it was goof up. But now its back to the attractive Rs250 unlimited thing.


Sorry, didn't know that. Yes, may be the goof up. 


			
				aks_win said:
			
		

> also the billing will it be included in the telephone bill of my bsnl landline ??
> coz if soo then my dad's office will be paying for the net connection as it pays for my broadband....thanks to integrated bill !!


As far as I know this is seperate. This is just like a WLL connection but you get a data card instaed of phone. so billing will be seperate.

Still waiting for the card, they called yesterday to confirm the details etc ....


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 24, 2007)

Is it possible to temporarily suspend broadband connections and re-activate instantly. In my college we get holidays from May11th to August 1st. So for 3 months I wouldnt need broadband and wouldn't want to pay bill. So is it possible to suspend it and not pay bill and restart again from august without waiting for 8 months to get a new connection.
Actually I dont need this but my friends who live outside the state do.


----------



## din (Jul 26, 2007)

I got 2 data cards just now. Tested and seems - not bad. I will test more and will post the details.

Meantime, total rate per month will be

250 - for unlimited internet
150 - for monthly rental for the card 
150 - for voice plan

So total will be 550 + tax

If this works good, then it worth as Reliance charge Rs.1500 + tax for the same.

.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 26, 2007)

^^^^
what about other details???
like what kind of card is this?
what are initial charges?
what speeds are you getting?
this works on laptop or desktop or both?
will it work on roaming???


----------



## din (Jul 26, 2007)

gary4gar, actually as its new, the BSNL officials in commercial section had no clue about it, so no details form them. I had to give them many details, lol, not boasting. Now your questions ..

*what about other details???*

Was very busy, I will test more today / tomo and wil lpost all details

*like what kind of card is this?*

This is - Huawei data card - EC 321, I think tata has same (reliance is ZTE now). It is a PCMCIA card.

*what are initial charges?*

Security dep - 1000
Activation - 250
Security deposit (voice - no STD) - 500
Advance rental for 3 months - 450
Service tax - 87.00

Total initial charge - *2287.00*

*what speeds are you getting?*

60 - 80 kbps, but I didn't test much

*this works on laptop or desktop or both?*

Works on laptop, but with a PCI to PCMCIA adapter this should work in PC too. I have PC here, will test and post tomo

*will it work on roaming???*

Not sure, I will test this weekend mostly.


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 28, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> I got 2 data cards just now. Tested and seems - not bad. I will test more and will post the details.
> 
> Meantime, total rate per month will be
> 
> ...



How did you get the card? When I asked some BSNL DGM about it , he called some other DGM for info and said its in testing phase. He said, it will be announced once its released to the market.


----------



## din (Jul 29, 2007)

OK, some more details.

As per the commercial officer, I am the first customer to use this card in Kerala state ! This may not be true and I never meant to boast here. But it is not launched in most parts.

In my case I was very lucky as the DGM here (aleppy, Kerala) is a very nice person, a younge gentleman who is ready to experiment on things and very helpful. I could test the card before buying, could meet him in his office and could test it together. And the commercial officer here is also very professional, eventhough it was new to all in the commercial office, they really helped me.

I got 2 cards, I took it in rental basis. One of the cards didn't work, so I went to commercial office again on saturday to change it, I got it replaced in no time.

Regarding speed again.

If you have a BSNL CDMA (not the mobile one) tower near your area, you may get upto 100 kbps. But if your place is far away, it may go down to 80 or 60.

Comparing other providers, BSNL rate is really good. For example, Reliance charge 1500+ tax for the same thing. And tata has no unlimited option ! They charge 1500+ tax with a data cap of 5 GB.

If you do not have any other option (I mean broadband etc) and if you have a BSNL CDMA tower near your place, this is a pretty good option as it cost only 550 per month for unlimited internet.

Regarding EVDO - as per the info form BSNL, they are in the process of installing it, not completed. The difference is, ICC will be available all over India (wherever CDMA coverage is there), but EVDO will be launched in selected cities / places only (may expand it later).

Regarding roaming, sorry, I couldn't test it yet. 

Also it worked perfectly in laptop and in PC (I used a PCI to PCMCIA adpater).


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 30, 2007)

cool nice review & report 
waiting for more updates on roaming


----------



## hailgautam (Jul 30, 2007)

What abt express card slot?


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 30, 2007)

@din
Why is it Rs550 per month.
Rs 250 for internet
Rs 150 for rental

So it should be Rs 400 + taxes (<450) per month.


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 30, 2007)

no he adds voice charges to it.....but is it compulsory?

n whr can i find its availability at locations...i need 2 check if ts thr at bangalore....

Enjoy~!


----------



## din (Jul 30, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> What abt express card slot?


This will not work with express card slot.



			
				adithyagenius said:
			
		

> @din
> Why is it Rs550 per month.



Rs.250 - Unlimited Internet
Rs.150 - Data Card Rental (if you buy data card for Rs.4500, you need not pay this)
Rs.150 - Voice Rental - yes it is compulsary, I think we get some free calls.

Total 550 (plus tax) per month


----------



## ilugd (Jul 30, 2007)

is this available in gurgaon?


----------



## din (Jul 30, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> is this available in gurgaon?



It is available all over India where theres BSNL CDMA network.

If you have BSNL CDMA tower near to your place, then you can use it.

Contact your nearest BSNL local exchange / commercial office / DGM - BSNL.


----------



## saipothuri (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi to all,

   I was wondering is there this connection available in Hyderabad. Please let me know if any body having information and any how i will try to contact the Bsnl folks who will take care of my area.


----------



## din (Aug 2, 2007)

@saipothuri

Please wait for 2-3 days more ok ? I am testing the card still and will be able to give more details this weekend.


----------



## saipothuri (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks,

 And i will be waiting for your feedback .


----------



## deepakg (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks a lot buddy..

*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/goodpost.gif

To whome should i meet in BSNL.. to know more about it..?
Commercial Officer,BSNL not answering properly.. she said it is no more there..


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 5, 2007)

deepakg said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot buddy..
> 
> *i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/goodpost.gif
> 
> ...


looks like they did'nt get thier inter office memo so you have to wait...


----------



## din (Aug 6, 2007)

Ok, more updates

*1. Whom to contact ?*

In most cases, no use in contacting local exchange as they may not have any clue. Can't blame them as not much info  is given even at higher level. Try contacting higher level. If the commercial officer also do not know about it, contact the DGM-Planning.

*2. Coverage, Speed*

Beore you decide to go for the card, make sure you are not away from *BSNL CDMA tower (not the GSM -mobile one), that is very important*. If it is 1-2 kms from your place, you will get about 80-100 kbps and not much problem. But if you are away, the speed will go down like 60 - 40 etc and signal will not be good, so speed may go down steeply.

*3. Tech support*

Please do not expect any tech support, for the time being, from BSNL. Again, can't blame the employees, no propert technical info / training / details are given even at higher levels. so if your card is not working, the only way is to get it replaced.
*
4. Rental or buy ?*

You can buy the card from BSNL for Rs.4500. Or you can rent the card for Rs.150 a month. My personal advice - Do not buy it. If you buy, you will hve to take care of all maintanance. And there is no way to know where we can find service centre etc. But if you take it for rental (from my experience), and if there is any problem for the card, just give another application (telling your card is not working etc) and you will get it replaced.

*5. Installation / Ease of use*

We have to install two things. The modem software (which is pretty easy) and another - a config tool. Be very careful while using the config tool. That is meant for using only once, do not try it a lot of time, make sure you enter everything correct in the first time itself.

*6. Laptop or PC ?*

It is strongly recommend you use it for laptop. It may work on PC (with a PCI to PCMCIA adapter), but there is no guarantee that it will work - in my case it worked without much problem though - and technically the card is meant for use only in Laptops.
*
7. Cost, rental, other details. Will I get my money back ?*

Initial cost is 2287.00 (details in my previous post). The minimum rental period is 3 months. If you are not satisfied with the card, give it back - but after 3 months and the deposit (1000), you will get it back (no experience from me in case of data card as 3 months are not over yet  but it is just like a telephone connection)

*8. It is a mobile number ?*

In case of Relaince / TATA data card, it is a mobile number. But in case of BSNL, it is like a land line number, I mean area code + phone number. If your STD code is 0123 and number is 1234567, the card number will be - 1231234567 (I meant to say it is not like a mobile number, if this explanation confused you, sorry lol - Din)

*9. Should I go for it ?*

Love testing the software / hardware at bleeding edge ? Won't get angry / frustated if there is no tech / other support ? BSNL CDMA tower is near you ? Then go for it. Else wait for some more time.
*
10. Whatabout EVDO ?*

You wil have to wait for some more time. They are still in the process of installing it in the selected cities.

*11. Comparison with others. (rate only)*

Reliance - Rs.1500 + tax per month for unlimited internet. No rental option, you wil lhave to buy the card for Rs.3000 or so.

TATA - Rs.1500 + tax per month - with a 5 GB cap.  No rental option, you wil lhave to buy the card for Rs.3000 or so.

BSNL - Rs.550 + tax per month for unlimited internet. Rental option - Yes

This is all from my experience and form the information received from BSNL officials - Din.

Please feel free to ask me more, if you have any questions related to this.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 7, 2007)

^^^^
UnOfffcial Tech Support channel of BSNL guys


@din
if it is a phone number, can we use it to make call???
if yes then how ?


----------



## din (Aug 7, 2007)

@gary4gar

If you remember, I am the same guy behind the "Waiting for broadband"  lol, but thats a closed chapter.

Anyway as this is a good thing, I support BSNL in this case. I mean data card.

OK, coming back to the topic

Yes it is a phone number.  It will be like your std code + normal bsnl number. Just like a WLL phone. You can make and receive phone calls using the data card. 

The data card has a headeset / mic. If the signal is good, the call will also be very clear. they charge Rs.150 as voice rental and that is for making / receiving calls like this.

Reliance / TATA data cards has the same option. Even their USB modem has (except the latest usb modem from TATA - Plug 2 Surf Whiz - I am testing that right now lol)


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 7, 2007)

in short is it advisable to take that for laptops....m stayin in bangalore...is it ok thr

Enjoy~!


----------



## din (Aug 7, 2007)

If there is CDMA tower of BSNL near to area, it will work for you and yes, it is recommended for laptop eventhough it *may* work in PC.


----------



## saipothuri (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi all,


    Today i Contacted My area BSNL office people and Customer Care people told me that i am going to get this facility with in month as they just got equipment and they need to setup the tower in my area.  Happy Now but i am using TATA  as of now hardly one more month to go


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 8, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> @gary4gar
> 
> If you remember, I am the same guy behind the "Waiting for broadband"  lol, but thats a closed chapter.
> 
> ...


@dinkara
i remember you
what are call rates??
any special or just the normal WLL rates will apple on it??
also what about roaming??
can internet be accessed only in the city in which you took connection??


At last most some pics of the card


----------



## din (Aug 8, 2007)

*1. Call rates*

Same as a WLL phone from BSNL. You can chose any voice plan for the data card, but I think Rs.150 is the min one.

No special rates, normal WLL charges only for calls

*2. Roaming*

Really sorry, I couldn't test it yet and I am not sure yet.

*3. Card details, pic*

You can find pic, tech details, specification etc *here...*


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 11, 2007)

@din: iv heard 1 more thing dat if we discontinue connection once we cant re-use da same data card again...do we hv 2 purchase it again everytime...n wat if i discontinue in between while renting d card

Enjoy~!


----------



## deepakg (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi.. Din..
I spoke to DGM BSNL just hour before about this NetCard..
He is not aware of this thing..
I showed him this thread..He surprised..
He promissed me to give details in 2 day's..
Thanks for your support..
Anyone from Maharashtra tried this service..???


----------



## djsinging2k2 (Aug 14, 2007)

im from pune maharashtra...

when i frikking went to the DIC....  BSNL...

bugger gave me a dumb reply said theres only 1 plan... with 256 kbps min with 900 rent for unlimited no other..

and then theres this site 

*www.bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=370

which gives the info??

i dont get the PCMCIA funda.....
PCI card woteva ... 

 i mean where does it go like a old dial uip modem which ... 
used to go in a PCI card slot..

i have a 250/- one year paid in advance 1.0GB bsnl plan..
i get 2 MPBS browsing speed and D/L 200kbps always except its best when using torrents but cant really download much... 1.0GB cap is htere hehe
*

can u plz put up the total cost or expense 
it comes to to take up the 144kbps plan.. 
please give complete break up 
i cant get a total 
the linnk i gave above 
gives all costs 

ciao 
shabbir

*


----------



## din (Aug 14, 2007)

@djsinging2k2

Please go through this thread from the very beginning and everything is explained.

Also, do not get confused on ICC and Broadband. Internet Connect Card which works on CDMA is NOT broadband and they are no way related too. So we can't compare their speed and tariffs.

Regarding PCMCIA - PCI card option, please read posts above, those are also explained.



			
				speedyguy said:
			
		

> @din: iv heard 1 more thing dat if we discontinue connection once we cant re-use da same data card again...do we hv 2 purchase it again everytime...n wat if i discontinue in between while renting d card



This is same for all CDMA operators for their products. Like if you pay for a data card of Reliance and you decide to discontinue, you will not get back the money you paid for card plus you can't re-activate it a later stage. so I guess the same with BSNL.

Regarding second qn - If you discontinue in between rent. I am not sure what you meant. If you decide not to use, return the card and you will get the deposit money back. And if you want it again, you will have to apply again and you may / may not get the same number (not a problem as we will be using the card mostly for internet and not for calls)


----------



## djsinging2k2 (Aug 14, 2007)

*general*

~snipped~


----------



## din (Aug 14, 2007)

@djsinging2k2

I request you to kindly delete the post above as it is no way related to the thread / thread discussion.

You can post such things in the general section though.

Thank you.


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 31, 2007)

djsinging2k2 said:
			
		

> im from pune maharashtra...
> 
> when i frikking went to the DIC.... BSNL...
> 
> ...


 
if he is not ready to lisetn tell him abt the link u posted & this thread also ..




> i dont get the PCMCIA funda.....
> PCI card woteva ...
> 
> i mean where does it go like a old dial uip modem which ...
> used to go in a PCI card slot..


 
dont get confused abt pci & pcmcia

pci card is like the modem u r talking abt .. here is a example & pcmcia is a kind of card which u can only insert in a laptop here is a example

now pcmcia to pci adapter is a device which converts a 'laptop only' pcmcia adapter to a pci adapter
check this link for pics


----------



## desai_amogh (Sep 3, 2007)

does it work on mac ??



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Can I use this card on my PC? Its a regular dibba....


 
hey gobimama did u enquire abt this in goa?? is it available in goa??


----------



## din (Sep 3, 2007)

@desai n goobi

You belongs to BSNL GOA MH-Circle ? 

They received the data cards in GOA but not the software. They will get it today and check with them tomo or day after tomo.

Also, visit the un-official website - **www.bsnldatacard.com* - if you didn't visit already 

.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 3, 2007)

@din
superb site there
but can make a little larger i mean font size, it difficult to read so small font


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 3, 2007)

mr din is that service available in Margao in Goa ??
plzz reply soon


----------



## din (Sep 3, 2007)

@aks_win

I am sorry but do not know it exactly

Margao belongs to BSNL GOA MH-Circle ? If so the data cards are there and you can contact the concerned BSNL official.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 3, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> @aks_win
> 
> I am sorry but do not know it exactly
> 
> Margao belongs to BSNL GOA MH-Circle ? If so the data cards are there and you can contact the concerned BSNL official.


ok try to find more i want it desperately...thnxx


----------



## inferno (Sep 4, 2007)

When i connect to net everytime, does this provide a dynamic IP or a static IP?


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 7, 2007)

:O

am realy shocked....guys when can i buy it...whats da monthly rental for NIC connection???is it 250 or 400???is it realy unlimited????

wow...


----------



## angeleyes (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm prolly the first user in B'lore.

So far the service is unusable, even for browsing, in my office on MG Rd. Will try later at home (Banaswadi). The activation process was cumbersome: had to interact with one Mr Kumarvel in Whitefield exchange.

The best test for speed is download. I downloaded Opera 9.5 Alpha and got an average of .3 KB/sec as compared to Airtel GPRS (2 KB/sec) and Reliance Datacard (7 KB/sec).

I am early adopter of VSNL, Iqara, Hathway, In2Cab and Airtel Broadband. Pretty disappointed so far with all the offerings.

I hope BSNL does a better job of EVDO implementation. IPTV is problematic too according to India Broadband Forum. SIGH...


----------



## din (Sep 7, 2007)

@angeleyes

I use it for quite sometime and As I mentioned before, if you are away from BSNL CDMA tower, the speed will not be good. Actually this is applicable for all Data cards.

I am using Tata, Reliance and BSNL data cards rt now. All three has towers not very far from my place and I get almost same (I mean not exactly same but no big variation) in all theree.

Info from officials - yes, not easy. Even the top officials in BSNL are not given proper training. 

And never compare with any other broadband, as this  will not come near broadband even with max speed. This is suitable for people who do not have any alternatives.

For speed, my max was 120kbps I think when I was very near to tower and 60 when I was away.


----------



## Josan (Sep 7, 2007)

i, heard that in some cities Bsnl edge is available is this is true ,


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 7, 2007)

i have a bad feeling about BSNL now...does unlimited means unlimited surfing or unlimited Download also....???....hmmm....and is it realy important for get Voice???...is der no way we can use without opting for voice....man 250 was so nice but 400 luks so bad....


----------



## angeleyes (Sep 7, 2007)

Signal strength is better near my house: 5 bars. But BROWSING is impossible! Looks like 1750/= is wasted.... (3 months rent:450/=,  3 months  net charges : 750/= and  3 months voice charge  : 450/= and  100/= regn charges).

Looks like BSNL and Huawei are the only beneficiaries. Am using  my  Reliance card  (ZTE) now: it's faster than my  imate  phone modem  (GPRS)  and of course  the  BSNL/Huawei card. 

My bad experience with Airtel broadband was the speed decreased after initial  installation. Now Youtube gets buffered all the time. The whole point of broadband is lost. Switched over to datacard for simple browing and get mobility as well.

Was tempted to switch to BSNL datacard because Reliance is too costly, but that's not possible now. Our ISP's suck big time...


----------



## desai_amogh (Sep 7, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> mr din is that service available in Margao in Goa ??
> plzz reply soon


 
i called bsnl call center in goa.. they say  thr r only 5 WLL towers in goa. when i asked where exactly they r located.. the rep put me on hold & the call disconnected after 8 minutes.


----------



## vaithy (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello,
In the initial stages of  WLL towers installation planned along with its GSM counterparts with sufficient coverages. But due to lack of  fund, completion of many WLL tower delayed in many circles, resulting in poor services in WLL mobile coverage.. now must of the WLL towers are exit in the paper only( half completed ,non functional).. Now the datacard business may give some new life to the WLL services.. it is upto the customers to force the BSNL management.. to complete the remaining projects in time  to get good coverage.

with regards,
Vaithy


----------



## vijayyy2007 (Sep 12, 2007)

hello, i like to know , is there is any extra cost for the usage by the BSNL excluding Rs.250..?


----------



## din (Sep 12, 2007)

@vijayyy2007

Please go through the entire thread, all details are given.

Charges

1. Initial

Security deposit - 1000
Activation charges - 250
Security deposit (voice-no STD) - 500
Advance rental for 3 months - 450
Service tax - 87.00

Total initial charge - Rs.2287.00

2. Monthly

Rs.400 - if you buy the card and Rs.550 if you take the card on rental basis.

400 = Rs.250 for unlimited internet + Rs.150 voice rental

550 = Rs.250 for unlimited internet + Rs.150 voice rental + Rs.150 data card rental


----------



## desai_amogh (Sep 23, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> ok try to find more i want it desperately...thnxx


 
did u find any info akshay ??? i m from ponda,goa .. i want to know if thr is a wll tower around here..


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 23, 2007)

@din
why don't optimize the site little & sell the site to BSNL itself??
you may earn something out of it?
 It has all the info that a official site should have even more than that except the logo


----------



## anurag_nagpal (Sep 30, 2007)

hi din

i m in NCR region and i cudn't get the card. any idea, from where i can get the same?

thanks


----------



## arunks (Oct 4, 2007)

hey guys...i didnt know abt this bsnl cheap data card till now...

and u know something i think no body in my circle also knows it...

I dont know how i missed itt..

I didnt purchase a data card till now as these were expensive,,

but now bsnl has provided me a new road to go...

GUys this works out of my home circle or not?????????

and is any company's data card works with other company's internet..?

is there avialable any duplicate card which i can use with bsnl internet... I mean instead of purchasing from bsnl if purchase from outside like in case of broadband


----------



## din (Oct 5, 2007)

**bsnldatacard.com* - Un-Official website of BSNL Data Card

@gary4gar

lol, no, not planning to generate any $$$ out of it, thats why it is not having even google ads. But I will sure chk on optimization and different browser / resolution compatability.

@anurag_nagpal

Contact your nearest BSNL telephone exchange / commercial office / DGM. Also check whether your area has BSNL CDMA coverage. If the coverage is good, you will sure get good speed.

@arunks

The best thing about BSNL data acrd is the rate (nearly 1/3rd of what other service providers charge) and option to take the card on rental basis (no other provider gives card on rental basis). But first make sure you have good coverage (CDMA) near your area.

You need to buy data card from BSNL to use BSNL CDMA based internet.

No, you can't buy any other data card, you have to get it from BSNL itself. AFAIK, thats true for all data card providers in India

@shaheen97

Airtel works on GPRS / EDGE. If you have EDGE coverage in your area, you may get good speed. As you know EDGE is not everywhere in India. But BSNL data card is based on CDMA. Both are entirely different, so can't compare em.

@desai_amogh

Get more info from the BSNL officials in your area. Also, check if anyone in your area use WLL phone from BSNL. That works on CDMA, so if signal strength is good, you will get good speed using the BSNL data card.


----------



## arunks (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey man but the problem with me is that their security demand is much rs.1000

WHen i got broadband they took rs.500 as security refundable..
But i got disconnected it in feb 2007

And still we havnt got that rs. 500 back which were refundable.

SO now how can we trust abt data card rs.1000 security refundable


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 5, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> Hey man but the problem with me is that their security demand is much rs.1000
> 
> WHen i got broadband they took rs.500 as security refundable..
> But i got disconnected it in feb 2007
> ...




they always give the security back or adujust it in your telephone bill
you might have not paid there dues so they adjusted the amount for the same


----------



## arunks (Oct 5, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> they always give the security back or adujust it in your telephone bill
> you might have not paid there dues so they adjusted the amount for the same


 
hey man till now we never ever have any pending dues...
SO there occurs no way to cut any dues.

It is bsnl thats why we havnot got our rs.500 back


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 5, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> **bsnldatacard.com* - Un-Official website of BSNL Data Card
> 
> @gary4gar
> 
> lol, no, not planning to generate any $$$ out of it, thats why it is not having even google ads. But I will sure chk on optimization and different browser / resolution compatability.




As bsnl.in does not have any infomartion regarding the data card, so you can help them in doing so as by this the information becomes official and will help many users. becuause till now the babus are saying this kind of service does not exsits & after that it put on official site they can not give such lame excuses.if don't want any $$$ then you can give this information for free

 may be you should ask you Commercial officer about this or e-mail the webmaster of bsnl.in


----------



## arunks (Oct 5, 2007)

reply garry4gar


----------



## din (Oct 5, 2007)

@gary4gar

Thank you for the suggestion. Yes it is good. I already did that. Contacted the higher officials last week and told them its a good product which lacks only marketing. Ready to handover the site to BSNL for free. They forwarded that to marketing wing / webmaster of bsnl site.

Will keep you updated.

@arunks

Just compare the tariffs and details of Reliance , Airtel , Tata and BSNL . No one except BSNL give the card on rental. BSNL's rates are 1/3rd of others. If you pay as deposit, they will give it back for sure. But yes, there may  be delay. I gave my reliance FWP back and it took 60 days to get the money and when I reutnred bSNL landphone (when I shifted my office), they sent the cheque promptly,  it wasn't delayed.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 5, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> hey man till now we never ever have any pending dues...
> SO there occurs no way to cut any dues.
> 
> It is bsnl thats why we havnot got our rs.500 back


have shown the demand note to the commercial officear of your exchange along with a application asking for refund??
if yes then a cheque will come at you place within the time limit of 2-3 months at the most


----------



## din (Oct 5, 2007)

Forgot to mention. BSNL launched the EVDO - wireless broadband over CDMA. I didn't get much details. From the details I received (not at all confirmed) its a USB based thing. I mean the device. Can expect 2 Mbps theoretically but not sure how much in practical.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 5, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> Forgot to mention. BSNL launched the EVDO - wireless broadband over CDMA. I didn't get much details. From the details I received (not at all confirmed) its a USB based thing. I mean the device. Can expect 2 Mbps theoretically but not sure how much in practical.


whoa cool..this a real meat thingy..please get the details for it man atleast the traffic & actual speeds

btw AFAIK evdo requires CDMA towers to be upgraded & thats costly too.

how in how many cities they going to launch it as i am sure its will be available at selected places only


[edit]
if this news is really true then it starts the aura of 3G

@din
please confirm the news to be correct


----------



## din (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, you are right. 

EVDO will be in selected cities only, as mentioned in my site before, from the info from BSNL officials.

They were installing the EVDO equipments in selected places and I think many cities are covered in first phase. For my district, they have selected 3 cities.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 5, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> Yes, you are right.
> 
> EVDO will be in selected cities only, as mentioned in my site before, from the info from BSNL officials.
> 
> They were installing the EVDO equipments in selected places and I think many cities are covered in first phase. For my district, they have selected 3 cities.


so are taking the service???


----------



## din (Oct 5, 2007)

No, unfortunately it is not in my area. At 10 kms away. But I will try to get some feedback and will post details.


----------



## arunks (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey din bro...tell me if i can use internet through wll phone provided by bsnl..

As u r saying the data card is also like a wll no. so CANT I use wll phone for connectin internet y activating internet service on it...

Is this possible...Plz elaborate


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 5, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> Hey din bro...tell me if i can use internet through wll phone provided by bsnl..
> 
> As u r saying the data card is also like a wll no. so CANT I use wll phone for connectin internet y activating internet service on it...
> 
> Is this possible...Plz elaborate


yes..the data card you will receive will be get a number like 011-2378965
there will be software provided which you can install on your Laptop which will enable you make & receive calls


----------



## arunks (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey man u understood my question improperly

 i m asking that there r two things available..

1. WLL phone handset
2. Data card having WLL no.

Both r different things
I want to ask that whether i can use WLL phone handset to use internet by activating internet service on it instead of using data card..??

I hope now u will understand my ques...

If yes wht r the details


----------



## din (Oct 5, 2007)

Both are available. You can go for any.

Both can be used to access CDMA internet - same tariff.

Difference is data card is PCMCIA based, WLL being Fixed Wireless Phone.

Both can be used to make and receive phone calls. Data card comes with an mic /headset.


----------



## arunks (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey how is wll fixed wireless phone....it is available as mobile handset also...So if i can get a wll mobile handset free of cost then why should we waste money on data card..... As bsnl has scheme that the persons having landline bill above 400rs regularly since previous 4 months then they will get free wll mobile connection free and without any rental monthly


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 6, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> As bsnl has scheme that the persons having landline bill above 400rs regularly since previous 4 months then they will get free wll mobile connection free and without any rental monthly




are you sure its 400 
As here is 1k bucks for avg six months


----------



## arunks (Oct 7, 2007)

ya we received  call from bsnl and she said as ur bill is coming regularly greater than 400 for last 4 months...so u r eligible to get a free WLL phone

ok??

hey guys any one plz reply


----------



## arvivair (Oct 8, 2007)

hope bandwidth won't be better

hope bandwidth won't be better than by tata's 230kbps. i am happy with Tata man


----------



## arunks (Oct 8, 2007)

hey plz reply my queries


----------



## sourav (Oct 9, 2007)

arvivair said:
			
		

> hope bandwidth won't be better
> 
> hope bandwidth won't be better than by tata's 230kbps. i am happy with Tata man



first i am also using tata indicom it doesnot give 230.4 kbps they also give 115 or 144 kbps.

When u install first time u will find that only, then after u change the port where attah tat, it shows 230 kbps but it gives that same.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 9, 2007)

is this service available in Kanpur up...???..


----------



## din (Oct 11, 2007)

*@sourav*

The speed you mentioned is port speed. I use 2 data cards form BSNL, one from Reliance and one from Tata Indicom. Among the 2 of BSNL, one shows 230 and another 115 !

For all these CDMA based cards, max speed will be something around 115. And it mainly depends on the distance form the tower.

*@Abhishek Dwivedi*

You wil have to check with the nearest BSNL exachange / Commercail office. If they do not have any clue, contact the DGM at your place. Also check for BSNL WLL phones in your area. If they work with good signal strength, the data card will also work.

*@arvivair*

As I mentioned above, in real we will not get a speed of 230 kbps using the data card (irrespective of the service provider). The max will be something around 115.

*@arunks*

Read my answer, it is just above your question in this page !! I mean regarding WLL phone and data card of BSNL.

And yes, this is never an alternative to broadband. This is useful for someone whos on the move and has no other alternatives. It is better than gprs and dial-up.


----------



## arunks (Oct 11, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> Both are available. You can go for any.
> 
> Both can be used to access CDMA internet - same tariff.
> 
> ...



but u r reffering WLL as being FIxes wireless phone..
what it means????"?
'
WLL is also available in the form of mobile handset...

is data cable provided to connect ot to laptop..


----------



## din (Oct 11, 2007)

WLL - Whether its fixed wireless phone (looks like te normal phone but with an antena like Reliance / Tata etc) or it is mobile phone, will work for CDMA internet. You need a data cable in both cases. I am not sure whether BSNL provide a data cable along with WLL, but I do not think so.


----------



## Chirag (Oct 11, 2007)

Me noob at this soo dont bash me up.. Need a usb data card for surfing in hostel situated at Loni (a village 45 mins away frm Pune).. Would it work perfectly or any speed probs?? Whats the excat cost and how long it takes to get the card and stuff?


----------



## din (Oct 11, 2007)

@Chirag

BSNL data card is PCMCIA based and not USB at present. Their EVDO (wireless broadband, like 2 Mbps speed theoretically) device seems to be USB based (I didn't see that in real, so I am not 100% sure).

Regarding availability and signal strength of the data card in your area, please contact the BSNL officials (exchange / commercial office / DGM).


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 11, 2007)

Is EVDO technology available in India ????


----------



## abiswas (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi , 
I am from Bangalore . I have recently bought a Sony VAio laptop . It has Vista Home premimum OS.
Can any one suggest me which data card is suitable for my lappy ( for Vista Home premimum). 
i also have a Hutch Connection ( GPRS enabled ) .
Actually , i wnt to use the data card for browsing and to connect my office through VPN . 
IS there any one who has got any experiences working with VPN through the data card ?.
i would be appreciate if u can share ur experiences and suggest me the rite one .
Thanks in Advance,
_Amitava

Hi , 

I am from Bangalore . I have recently bought a Sony VAio laptop . It has Vista Home premimum OS.
Can any one suggest me which data card is suitable for my lappy ( for Vista Home premimum). 
i also have a Hutch Connection ( GPRS enabled ) .

Actually , i wnt to use the data card for browsing and to connect my office through VPN . 
IS there any one who has got any experiences working with VPN through the data card ?.

i would be appreciate if u can share ur experiences and suggest me the rite one .

Thanks in Advance,

_Amitava


----------



## din (Oct 11, 2007)

@abiswas

First whether your laptop has PCMCIA slot. You can't use the data card if it does not have.

Also, the BSNL data card is not (officially) supported on Vista. I couldn't test it in vista and I do not know about it.


----------



## Chirag (Oct 11, 2007)

Got no PCMCIA slot. Anyways any other choices? Reliance or Tata or Airtel?


----------



## din (Oct 11, 2007)

From what I heard (didn't confirm, one visitor of my website *www.bsnldatacard.com cliam he used though) - BSNL EVDO is USB based. I will try to get some info from BSNL officials. 

All data cards are PCMCIA at present. Tata and Reliance has the USB modem option.


----------



## Sahyadri (Oct 13, 2007)

Shirish where do u stay in Nagar


----------



## RCuber (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a question here. The card is PCMCIA , where as new laptops comes with ExpressCard support which is not compatible with PCMCIA.. question is will BSNL launch ExpressCards or atleast a USB card?


----------



## sourav (Oct 15, 2007)

bsnl should launch usb cards

we can connect pcmcia cards to desktop by using a pci adapter but are there any adapter for usb??


----------



## din (Oct 15, 2007)

@Charan

BSNL data card is PCMCIA type. All service providers (tata, reliance etc) has the same.

One visitor of my site *www.bsnldatacard.com claimed he got the EVDO device from BSNL. He told me it is USB type. It is not a confirmed news, I will try to get some details on that.

@sourav

There is converter for PCMCIA. I use two of those. But it may not work properly for the BSNL data card as mentioned in this thread and my website. I do not know the technical reason, but the adpater is not a good idea.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 15, 2007)

oophs i an now fully confused,
1.CDMA and WLL is not the same thing, right??
2.BSNL is offering unlimited internet on CDMA and WLL both technology, right???
3.they are charging Rs.250 unlimited pm for both technology, right???
4.datacard uses CDMA technology, right??
help me out.....


----------



## din (Oct 15, 2007)

@Tech.Masti

1. CDMA - (Code Division Multiple Access) A method for transmitting simultaneous signals over a shared portion of the spectrum (got form google). BSNL WLL phone, data card etc work on CDMA

2. WLL - Wireless in local loop. BSNL WLL phone use CDMA technology.

3. Rs.250 is for unlimited internet. There is voice rental of Rs.150 and data card rental (optional as you can buy / rent the card) of Rs.150. So total will be Rs.550 / Rs.400.

3. The present one (BSNL data card) use CDMA. The new one will be based on EVDO which will be like wireless broadband.


----------



## sourav (Oct 15, 2007)

sad

i hope evdo to be usb based, god plz help me


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks *din*, its now quite clear.....
BTW, is Rs.150 voice rental must??


----------



## din (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes, 150 voice rental is a must. Actually we can chose any voice plan but I think 150 is the min plan.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 17, 2007)

^^can you tell me what are the other voice rental plans available now???


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 17, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> ^^can you tell me what are the other voice rental plans available now???


*bsnl.in/service/wll_tariffcard.htm


----------



## sourav (Oct 17, 2007)

*www.bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=370

Visit this to see the news on bsnl site.

It does say that the CDMA version supports PC. So, for pc it must be usb.

Does any one know that their is any adapter for pci to usb or pcmcia to usb.??

please help me searching


----------



## din (Oct 17, 2007)

@sourav

Please go through this thread from teh page 1. Everything is well explained including your adpater question. Everything is based on my experience, so you can trust.

Also visit the site - *www.bsnldatacard.com . Most are explained there too.

For your question - Neither BSNL nor the makers of card encourage the adapter method. Now, from my experienc, the PCI-PCMCIA adapter didn't work well for the BSNL data card. It is better to use the card only for laptops. BSNL site might meant the EVDO one, that may be USB. Not confirmed yet.


----------



## sourav (Oct 17, 2007)

thanx

i am using net through TATA Indicom's Card, USB One, That is Plug 2 Surf, It has UIM card in it. Is their any chance of getting that conncetion on this hardware. By any means.


----------



## din (Oct 17, 2007)

I also use that. I mean plug2surf. And no, you can't make it work for BSNL.


----------



## sourav (Oct 17, 2007)

is there no crack for that?? there should be one. i really need that

HOPE I will get that.

Anyway thanx

One more thing did you try to connect uim card in this device, the TATA PLUG 2 SURF


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks gary 4 this link


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 18, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> thanks gary 4 this link


No problem


----------



## sourav (Oct 19, 2007)

I have joined a community in Orkut, I asked them about the adapter to connect PCMCIA to USB.
Here goes the conversation.



> ۩๑۩۞ KUMAR ۞۩๑۩
> Help! PCI to usb or PCMCIA to usb Adapter
> Does any one know that their is any adapter for pci to usb or pcmcia to usb.??
> 
> ...



Here is the pic of that device.
*www.elandigitalsystems.com/images/u111pic.jpg

It has a list of supported wireless cards also.
The list contains Huawei cards.
Here is the link to the supported data cards list
*www.elandigitalsystems.com/support/ufaq/supportedcards.php

Here are some more pics
*www.elandigitalsystems.com/images/u111blue.jpg

*www.elandigitalsystems.com/images/u132andcards.jpg



__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



i am in search of usb solutions because i use my desktop and my brother uses laptop

but i now found another solution from same maker.
Twin Front Slot Universal PCI to PCMCIA Adapter: P423

it connects to pci but it is mounted on front 3.5" slot in your computer

as said in the site 


> The P423 allows front access to two 16-bit compliant PCMCIA slots, allowing cards to be easily and conveniently swapped-on-demand.  Each slot can operate with PCMCIA cards like WiFi / 802.11b Wireless LAN, Finger Print or Flash storage cards for digital cameras or media players.
> 
> The P423 is perfect for use with Wireless cards including wireless modem cards e.g. GPRS, CDMA and the new 3G datacards.
> 
> The P423 is also ideal for using any of our range of Comms / or DAQ PC Cards on a desktop, where front access to the card and cable connection is required.



visit this to know more about this:
*www.elandigitalsystems.com/adapter/p423.php

If anyone knows where it can be found, which companies in India are making this available to us and is it able in Bhubaneswar, Orissa.


----------



## din (Oct 19, 2007)

@sourav

Thanks for the details, it really helps. I knew that usb-pcmcia exist, but never knew it is available in India and I couldn't test it too. I will ask some hardware vendor guys here in Cochin about it.


----------



## sourav (Oct 19, 2007)

@din
what is the difference between 16 bit PCMCIA and 32 bit CARDBUS,

out of these of what type is bsnl datacard is?

now i am not so interested in usb solution as i am with pci solution, since, it can be mounted to the front panel of desktop

one more kind was left out
here it goes
Single Front Slot + Single Rear Slot Universal PCI to PCMCIA Adapter: P416

*www.elandigitalsystems.com/images/p416_with_pastel_ripples.jpg



> The P416 addresses the need to have front access to a PCMCIA slot for use with cards like Flash media, or Finger Print recognition, while also having a rear slot for cards that are less frequently swapped, like Wireless Lan or Bluetooth.  The rear slot is 32-bit capable meaning it supports Cardbus cards which makes it forward compatible with some of the newer high speed Wireless Lan standards like 802.11a, 802.11b and 802.11g and wireless modem cards e.g. GPRS, CDMA and the new 3G datacards.



Help me! now i am getting confused


----------



## din (Oct 19, 2007)

From your post itself - BSNL data card, being CDMA falls in the 32 bit category.

And yes, my PCI-to-PCMCIA adapter looks like the one in your post, but it didn't work for the BSNL card. Something with signal / pc metal body / antena I think. Tested in 3 PCs and same result, that is why I mentioned do not go for the adapter.


----------



## sourav (Oct 19, 2007)

then i have one more problem, as it 32 bit option is available only in last one. and i want it to connect in front panel

if anyone finds a front panel 32 bit pci to pcmcia, i would be greatfull

or else i have to go with usb option


----------



## dark_king (Oct 21, 2007)

why they r so slow man..can they speed up the process.. its way too long..


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 27, 2007)

...........BUMP............

Can we use EVDO for Desktop?

And what speeds will we get?

I enquired and they said EVDO is available at my place...

Please reply


----------



## sourav (Oct 27, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> ...........BUMP............
> 
> Can we use EVDO for Desktop?
> 
> ...



hey gigacore

can u get the specifications plz

thanks in advance


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 27, 2007)

I'll ask them and will post it later


----------



## sourav (Oct 27, 2007)

thanks

from which company, model no., etc...... like din did

thanks in advance


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 29, 2007)

I bought a EVDO USB Wireless Data Terminal Today... 

They said they will take 24 Hrs to activate....

I have a doubt.......... The device has a R-UIM card slot... but the R-UIM card is not provided with the device.... So i went back to BSNL office and asked... how will this work without the R-UIM card... they sai "It doesn't requires any card... Almost all the people whi purchases this will as the same thing!" So i came back home.. i installed the device... Its not yet activated...

Do we need the R-UIM card?


----------



## din (Oct 29, 2007)

@Gigacore

The CDMA card was similar, I mean it has R-UIM card slot. But no R-UIM card. And it is working perfectly. So I guess it is same with the EVDO.

Also, please post your experience here after using the EVDO device ok ?


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 29, 2007)

@ din... thanks for that info... i was wondering how it can access the network without the R-UIM card... Ans sure i post the experience along with the images later...


----------



## sourav (Oct 29, 2007)

plz be quicker


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 29, 2007)

^.. guys... the internet is activated.... i can connect but i wont get much speeds coz i'm getting very low signal strength 

Almost all the time the device searches for network.... 

And even EVDO is not enabled in Bangalore... still we have to relay on 1x network 

Now i'm really feeling sad... my airtel MO was better than this .

HELP ME guys


----------



## din (Oct 29, 2007)

Aaaw  Thats really sad. You didn't check the coverage before you buy it ? ? Yes, if the coverage is not good, you will not get much speed. 

Would you please post the pics / interface details (software) etc ? And did you contact the BSNL guys regarding EVDO ? Sure it is not launched yet ?


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 29, 2007)

*Dont buy EVDO in Bangalore now!!!!!!!!!*

The interface is USB.... It is just a Credit Card Sized device... it has a rotatable antenna... it weighs around 100 gm... has a small LED 

Its ZTE USB MODEM 6000 (which i've never heard of)


*Dont buy EVDO in Bangalore now!!!!!!!!!*
*The EVDO is still not enabled all over the bangalore which must have offered 2.4 Mbps.. but at this moment they are still offering only 1x Network (144 Kbps) and even 1x network is not available in most of the places... I asked the BSNL customer support staff in the regarding the EVDO network... he said "We are still working on it... Till then use 1x !!!" If u are on dialup/ gprs dialup/ BB.. please dont switch to EVDO now.*

EDIT: i dont have a good cam at the moment so........

[img=*img137.imageshack.us/img137/4813/crapat102920071939hi2.th.jpg]


----------



## shashank_re (Oct 29, 2007)

^^^May i know from which area are you from in b'lore.............


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 29, 2007)

^ i live in city outskirts.... near Jindal Nagar, Tumkur Road... 

I asked the CC whether it because i'm livin in outskirts or the entire bangalore has the same network.. he said.... we dont have EVDO network yet in bangalore!


----------



## dark_king (Oct 30, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> *Dont buy EVDO in Bangalore now!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> The interface is USB.... It is just a Credit Card Sized device... it has a rotatable antenna... it weighs around 100 gm... has a small LED
> 
> ...




the same usb 1x card is provided with reliance.
u can check that on their site
*img223.imageshack.us/img223/8719/48350553yp6.jpg*img223.imageshack.us/img223/18/18966156mp7.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 30, 2007)

^ well its not actually 1x card that i have recieved from BSNL.. its EVDO... the thing is the EVDO network is not yet established.  As u can see *EV-DO* is written in place where CDMA 1x is written on Reliance card..


*farm3.static.flickr.com/2135/1802218654_35002c7689_o.jpg
Front

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2297/1802224046_32fde955c1_o.jpg
Front

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2168/1802247190_db597f4910_o.jpg
Rear

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2388/1802234588_5fb42ab48c_o.jpg
Some size comparasion.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2156/1802221312_0c3bfe5ad5_o.jpg
The Box.. and notice the antenna..

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2108/1801404577_736b1e8a04_o.jpg
This is how it looks while its connected. Notice the small LED.. actually it blinks...  Yellow Blink indicates the existance of 1x Network and Green Blink indicates EV-DO... i'm getting Yellow Blink.


And guys its actually *NOT BAD!!* When we connect the speed will be very less about 26 Kbps.. and as we start browsing and downloading the speed increases gradually like 56 Kbps, 80 Kbps, 100 Kbps, 115 Kbps, 138 Kbps, 140 Kbps and so on.. the max speed will be attained within 2 minutes after the connection is established. The Max speed i got this morning was *168 Kbps* which is above normal.... and the speed is actually increases by itself depending on the sites we are opening .. say for example we are opening some huge sites like download.com.. if the speed was 100 Kbps it increases at about 115 - 120 Kbps and so on..

Overall if anyone is disgusted using dialup and fed up of paying huge bills i would sure *recommend* this little thing.. which is really some thing better then the regular download speeds.. in my case i got the mere 12 - 16 KBps from fast servers... 

Still the EVDO plan from BSNL *is in initial stages*... so still we dont have much ads about it.. As soon as they establish more towers and implement EVDO everywhere... sure we'll be getting 2.4 Mbps.. without any doubt...

--- GIGA ---

*FOR MORE INFORMATION VISIT www.bsnlevdoclub.com and register in the forum*


----------



## hailgautam (Oct 30, 2007)

Does any one can tell when is it going to be launched in Hyderabad?


----------



## azzu (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrat's SANTOSH (GIGA)


----------



## din (Oct 30, 2007)

@Gigacore

Thanks a lot for sharing the experience and details. I am sure it will help a lot.

Do you mind me adding these details in my site - *www.bsnldatacard.com  ? I will mention your name and will add a thank you note. Is that ok ?

Please let me know.

PS : Whatabout the tariff and initial deposit etc ? Same as CDMA or more ?


----------



## shashank_re (Oct 30, 2007)

Whats the total cost of that device?


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 30, 2007)

@ Din... sure u can put those details in ur sites.

Initial Deposit = 1,500 Rs
No Installation Charges (Coz we can do it easily by ourself)
EV-DO Device cost = 7,500
==============================================
Tariff:

250 Rs / Month (only if u buy the device for 7,500 Rs at the Begining)

600 Rs / Month (On rental for device)

===============================================


BTW.. thanks Azeem ji


----------



## sourav (Oct 30, 2007)

is this card launched everywhere, i know that evdo is not yet established but is this card available


----------



## azzu (Oct 30, 2007)

i dunno if the Card is available every were but i know that u can access it everywhere there's BSNL network 
Right Giga ??


----------



## shashank_re (Oct 30, 2007)

7.5k for the device?????????      
 Thats tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much.May be it will come down when the commercial 3g services start.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 30, 2007)

@ azzu..... not just BSNL network... we need BSNL's CDMA network to access the CDMA 1x connection at the moment...

The usb host is launched almost everywhere***


----------



## azzu (Oct 30, 2007)

yes Shashank 2.5 k is really too much people like me 
heyy Gigacore ur on it right aren't u facing any connection Error's i mean signal problem's something ??


----------



## din (Oct 30, 2007)

We had option like Rent or buy for data card. This is not applicable for the EVDO ? Like we have to purchase and no rental option ? ?

Oops, sorry, ignore this post. I see you gave details on rental basis too. Thats good.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 30, 2007)

Even for EV-DO USB device... we have the rental tariff... thats 600 Rs / Month... i'm on rental now.

EDIT: @ azzu.. at the begining i thought this signal strength cannot give me good speeds... but later now i realized its GOOD... and in the early morning.. we get more speeds ..


----------



## sourav (Oct 30, 2007)

is the data plan is unlimited and is the price for the dataplan included in that
Rs 600/ month

and is it better than tata indicom, we have cdma network which is nearly 3 - 4  km away from my house, is it possible to get those speeds


----------



## din (Oct 30, 2007)

@sourav

Check coverage in your house before going for BSNL datacard / USB modem. Mostly the JTO / SDE in your exchange area will help you for that. If not, contact the DGM in your area.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 30, 2007)

Well..... It has UNLIMITED data transfer..... 

I can recommend this only to tradition dialup users... i cant really recommend this to other users... so i would like to say u guys to wait till EV-DO is up.


----------



## sourav (Oct 30, 2007)

should i contact him now, or i have to wait till tommorow???

anyway thanx


----------



## din (Oct 30, 2007)

You meant BSNL officials ?

You need to wait till tomo, call them during office hrs. If the exchange is near, it will be better you go there directly.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 31, 2007)

yeah it is better to visit exchange... coz BSNL staffs wont give much info on the call.... In exchanges atleast they have pasted few ads and information related to various services.. it is better to read them after u ask few staffs


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 10, 2007)

hello sir.....i live in krpuram coming towards ngef or aftr crossing outer ring road....not sure abt this frm dat place....but hws d browsing n download speed fr u....including n excluding managers....

2ndly m a student residing in hostel so can i get dat conn or any proof is required.....hws monthly charges paid....

Enjoy~!


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 10, 2007)

@ speedguy... i cant tell about the network coverage in ur place...

Read both the posts:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=645858&postcount=175

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=646301&postcount=179


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 11, 2007)

hmmm. still cant find my ans....can i get this card being a hostelite or need 2 hv a local permanent addrs proof....n hw do i pay monthly

Enjoy~!


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 11, 2007)

speedyguy said:
			
		

> hmmm. still cant find my ans....can i get this card being a hostelite or need 2 hv a local permanent addrs proof....n hw do i pay monthly
> 
> Enjoy~!


its the same case as getting a postpaid connection of mobile.
so thats the reason all students prefer prepaid. but in this card there is no prepaid option


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2007)

^ yup.. but its available in rental basis.. we dont need to buy any R-UIM cards or anything.. read my earlier posts speedy


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 11, 2007)

sorry guys... i am still confused and surprised

are you ppl sure about 2.4 Mbps Unlimited for 250 rs month ?? that EVDO thing ??
apart from 7k Device what other hidden costs lie in the dark.. plzz throw some light now

and post that in first post.... Mr Din you must keep updating first post.

also is this available in Margao in GOA ???


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2007)

@ Akshay..

Sure its available for 250 per month if u buy the modem for 7k at the begining.. 

Rental is 600/month.

The EV-DO(2.4 Mbps) network will be established soon.. so now its CDMA 1x (144+ Kbps) 

Sometimes i get around 200+Kbps

Dont know about availablity in Goa


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 11, 2007)

@Gigacore Whats the upload speed u are getting with your BSNL data card ?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2007)

@ cool..

Upload speeds are pretty awesome... i'm getting the max of 10 - 11 Kbps at sometimes but its always above 6 - Kbps.

Take a look at this...

The ZTE is the EVDO app...

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2259/1965013275_bfb00620f7_o.gif

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2141/1965836512_2d1f5dafdf_o.gif


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 11, 2007)

Hmm. Thanks for the screenies !!


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2007)

@ cool, welcome..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 11, 2007)

that's superb..!
i mean Unlimited for 250 Rs Permonth

and if on Rental.. then after how many months does that become yours ?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2007)

^ 20 months... 350 Rs x 20 months = 7000 Rs


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 11, 2007)

all this is super cool
i mean unlimited for 250 Rs.. i hope this is not some introductory price or something like that
even in sweeden things won't be this cheap 
unlimited 2.4 Mbps ! for 250 Per Month !

keep fingers crossed all of you !


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2007)

^ yup its really cheap...


----------



## sourav (Nov 12, 2007)

wow
i really want that
but wht is the use until evdo network is not there

u r getting good speeds, but we have to keep in mind that not many people know about this
and when the user base increases, the speed will decrease

so better if we wait for ev-do network

do u all agree with me????????

and keep in mind that its bsnl, so it will take real time
it may not be problem in big cities, but in my cities it will come after years

n.b=it refers to evdo network


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah... wait for EV-DO network.. but for one who dont want their conventional landline dialup.. then can switch to this at the moment..


----------



## sourav (Nov 12, 2007)

ya u correct, i am also using tata incom's data card for net

it is a lot better than that
but i heard fro one of my friends that
there is only one cdma network in my city of bsnl, as told by him
he is also not sure
but anyway
it is the problem
as if their is only one cdma network after so many years then it will surely take a lot of time for evdo
do u agree??


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 12, 2007)

^ may be... but before u plan to purchase this thing, please enquire in ur nearest BSNL exchange about the availablity of BSNL's CDMA network coverage...


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 12, 2007)

well thanx giga.....i will try 2 get hand on it...guess not possible fr me 2 get it in hostel if ts postpaid but will surely try thru some source....

Enjoy~!


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 12, 2007)

^ you are welcome


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 13, 2007)

@Giga....
only 250 per month, no data rental


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 13, 2007)

data rental itself is 250 per month, only if you buy EVDO device for 7k at the begining. you cant make and recieve calls. .  . literally no voice plan. . . only pure always-on unlimited internet


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 13, 2007)

^^eek sorry, its typo, then no voice rental is essential.
is ICC NIC is available where BSNL Tarang service present??
i will go to my exchange today, to enquire about it....
and BSNL tower is near of my house, so no problem with signal strength


----------



## din (Nov 13, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> and BSNL tower is near of my house, so no problem with signal strength



Make sure it is CDMA tower and not the GSM one before you go for the data card / EVDO.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 13, 2007)

^^ ohh, ok, i will also ask them, but i think its also supports CDMA, because in my town only one BSNL tower is present, and both GSM and CDMA service is here, so.


----------



## Anindya (Nov 13, 2007)

^^ Ya even i am interested but as far as i know that CDMA network in kolkata is only available in Rajarhat or New Town. Do find out and let me know too.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 13, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> ^^ Ya even i am interested but as far as i know that CDMA network in kolkata is only available in Rajarhat or New Town. Do find out and let me know too.


hey we are not BSNL employees so can't tell.
contact people in your exchange for this


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 13, 2007)

they have no idea about such scheme, they told me to go to main office 
i think *BSNL WLL* is service is based on *CDMA* technology, so wherever WLL service is available there ICC should work, but i am not a expert, so not sure.....
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/wll.htm


----------



## din (Nov 13, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> they have no idea about such scheme, they told me to go to main office
> i think *BSNL WLL* is service is based on *CDMA* technology, so wherever WLL service is available there ICC should work



Exactly. If there is good coverage for BSNL WLL phone, then you can expect good coverage for ICC too.

Also, the tel exchange people may not have a clue on this. Can't blame em, proper instructions are not given even at higher level.

Contact the BSNL Commercial Office or DGM office in your area. They will sure help you.


----------



## dark_king (Nov 13, 2007)

As for the information i gathered from BSNL office in different places .i concluded at some things. all the towers that supports dot support CDMA 1x data support

@Tech.Masti
as for the information BSNL is still behind all the CDMA operators  . all the BSNL CDMA towers r not up to date, they r basically made for voice calls only. as BSNL's most CDMA towers only support 14.5 Kbps data speed . 

so they r upgrading all the towers . even if there is WLL service in some areas they actually dont even support CDMA 1x data (144 Kbps) . 

BSNL is upgrading all the towers in major cities only . they have no intention for upgrading the towers for EVDO support in other areas as they r at testing phase only . so we all have to wait quit a long time rather than big city peoples .


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 13, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> Make sure it is CDMA tower and not the GSM one before you go for the data card / EVDO.



Hey how do we differentiate between GSM and CDMA towers of BSNL ?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 13, 2007)

^ we have to ask at the nearest BSNL exchange for the nearest BSNL's CDMA tower availablity near our house


----------



## mobileman (Nov 14, 2007)

BSNL EV-DO Card,
a USB Modem
I have got one,
Paid 1300 incl Tax
Monthly 250(Unlimited Usage) + 200 as USB Modem rent.

just got it today,
now, i am frm this only.

mobileman


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 14, 2007)

^ cool.. whats the speed u r getting ?


----------



## sourav (Nov 14, 2007)

ok i live in bhbaneswar

*www.orissa.bsnl.co.in/bhubaneswar/soff.htm
this is the website for our city

but the link i have given gives the lists of officers in our city
but there are too many DGM
whom shouldi met or call???


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 14, 2007)

^^ please dont ask ur querries in telephone, coz they wont give u good response..

So please goto the nearest exchange and there u can meet dedicated officials...


----------



## Anindya (Nov 14, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> hey we are not BSNL employees so can't tell.
> contact people in your exchange for this


Hey buddy i asked that to Tech.Masti since we live in same city and he was going to enquire about the service


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 14, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> Hey buddy i asked that to Tech.Masti since we live in same city and he was going to enquire about the service


aah well then ok
i still yet find anyone from my city on online sites other than orkut


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 15, 2007)

@Anindya.........
i am from 24PGS(S), so i am from west bengal circle, BTW my local exchange have no clue about it, i will visit BBD bag office. if you get any information about it please inform me....
BTW you are using BSNL unlimited GPRS 199 plan, right?? me also using it....whats your handset and how much speed you getting??


----------



## Anindya (Nov 17, 2007)

^^ sorry for the late reply. The handset is 6080. I am getting speed of around 5-6kBps. What speed r u getting?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 18, 2007)

only 3-4KBps  with 3220


----------



## robthob (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi every1,


Can any one tell which will be the best broadband connection in Bangalore(KR puram Rly station side) Coz i dont have any landline with me to go for BSNL.,


Wotz yer thought on this , Is there any other good conneciton provider with the good customer service and speed... or still i' ve to go with BSNL anyhow.

Thanks,
robthob..


----------



## din (Nov 19, 2007)

@robthob

Please start a new thread as this is for discussing BSNL CDMA internet and ICC / EVDO cards.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 24, 2007)

@din:will this card work/available in remote exchanges?I want a connxn in Arakuzha exchange which is 6 kms away from mvpa?does any scope of this connxn?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 24, 2007)

at last, i got a BSNL man who have some idea about such offers from BSNL, and he told me that my exchange is CDMA data supported, one can get 144 kbps speed.The problem is, here ICC still not started, only we can surf from WLL phone, and which costs 0.30p/m  no hope in my area,


----------



## Anindya (Nov 24, 2007)

^^ any plan of starting the service soon in ur region or in entire Kolkata? did u hear anything?


----------



## VexByte (Nov 25, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> @din:will this card work/available in remote exchanges?I want a connxn in Arakuzha exchange which is 6 kms away from mvpa?does any scope of this connxn?


*Why can't you try this one ?*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73893


----------



## din (Nov 26, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> @din:will this card work/available in remote exchanges?I want a connxn in Arakuzha exchange which is 6 kms away from mvpa?does any scope of this connxn?



Yes, it is available in most rural/urban areas, but please check with the nearest BSNL office. Mostly the excahneg guys will not be able to tell much details, so it will be better to contact the Commercial office / DGM (Planning) in the area.

Distance from exchange does not matter much, but distance from the CDMA tower really matter. From my experience, the most important thing (applies to all data cards) is the distance from the tower. If you are close to the tower the possibility of getting good/stable speed is much higher.

Also, ask the JTO / SDE of the exchange to do a test (they will not test using the card, but using the FWP or FWT, they will test and send a feasibility report upon request) before you go for it. So that you will get an approx idea of speed before you try.

The max speed you will get will be 80 or 90 kbps. As you are using BSNL broadband right now, you will feel this as worst !!! (as you are spoiled with the great speed of BB  )

This card is recommended for people who are in rural areas or who do not have any other alternaives (like no ISP providing BB in the area etc). Also, BSNL data card charge is the BEST compared to other pvt operators. And no other operator will give you card on rental ! So its sure a good thing if you get good speeds.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 26, 2007)

I found the nearest CDMA tower to me.. Its 7 Kms Away  but i will get 155 - 208+ Kbps....... I'm happy


----------



## praka123 (Nov 26, 2007)

@din:well,i have to search for bsnl tower!there already tata,reliance coverage got.but cdma or wll which one


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 26, 2007)

@ praka... i'll give u an hint.. BSNL CDMA towers are slim, tall, and on the genset.. u can see BSNL logo with CDMA2000 IX sign..


----------



## praka123 (Nov 26, 2007)

^ok.thnx will look up for it.but my friend who is working in TVS+foreign company who lays mobile tower says these towers are rented out to all the mobile companies,hence sharing.I hope bsnl got separate towers.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 26, 2007)

hmm... yes sure... but i found a dedicated bsnl cdma tower in a empty field!!!


----------



## dark_king (Dec 12, 2007)

hi guys i got some some very very good news especially for the peoples who live in bhuaneswar, orissa  . 
I went to the division office today and talk to the head of WLL department . He is a very nice man and he explains all the things to me. 

As for EVDO its already lunched in Bhubaneswar and he told me the rest of the work is at finishing stage and it will take 15 to 20 days to complete . now Evdo is present in C.S pur , Rasulgad and Khandagir . well i did not got the chance to check the speed but he told me next time when i will go there he can arrange that for me . He is still not sure about the price for EVDO , and he told me the price is not set for that while i can take EVDo for 250/month rent .  

As for ICC card he told me its complete in Bhubaneswar   . And working well (i still dont  know how is the speed ) . Previously i thought that ICC card is same as WLL and it will work in the local area only . But as for the information  i got from him he told me that i can take my ICC card to any where in Orissa . But there is nothing set for EVDO . And the very very good news for all the peoples is that they are at the process of roaming  . Yes friends BSNL is preparing itself for the race . its planing to make roaming facility to compete all the other operators . So we can take the internet with us while roaming


----------



## din (Dec 12, 2007)

Great, if they expand EVDO and allow roaming, that will be the best solution for people on the move.

Hope they will do..


----------



## dark_king (Dec 12, 2007)

well din bhai can u kindly check the mobility of ur icc card if possible . i mean can u check it out of ur local WLL area ?


----------



## Anindya (Dec 12, 2007)

What nonsense this is not ur marketing area. Read the terms and conditions properly  This post will be reported


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 12, 2007)

*Update from bangalore..*

Though EV-DO is still not here.. CDMA 1x speed is boosted.. i'm getting 180 - 220 Kbps sometimes.. 

Download Speed - 12 - 15 KBps
Upload Speed - 10 - 13 KBps


----------



## Chirag (Dec 12, 2007)

Well m currently in hostel which is 45 mins/18 km away frm pune.. The village is called Loni. I m thinking of buying data card with ul plan.. Shld I got EVDO?? Would it work at good speed? Any idea? What is the cost for 2.4 mbps plan?? Is it ul? How many days does it take to get the connection if i apply today? Also what is diff bettwen EVDO and interface card?? I mean @ Rs. 400 they are givin 2.4 mbps and 144 kbps also?


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 12, 2007)

Well there is only one plan that is unlimited!

Get EVDO for 2.4 Mbps... (Still EVDO network is not established.. till then u will be able to access CDMA 1x.. which gives u 144 Kbps.. with the EVDO..

as for as speed is concerned, it is good for casual browsing and for small download rituals.. not to mention this is better than conventional dial-up.. and even the speed u get depends on how far u stay from the CDMA tower.. 3 - 5 KMs is good... i'm staying 7 KMs away.. still getting good speeds coz i'm in semi-urbun and lots of wide open spaces..

For rates.. see this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=646692&postcount=184 and *www.bsnlevdoclub.com*

I can say it as instant.. pay and carry device... u will get it instantly on the same day... but they take few hours to activate


----------



## din (Dec 12, 2007)

Update :

Returned the two data cards I got from BSL as I got Dataone BB recently (not stable yet though).

May be teh first one to use data card and first one to return too lol.

The officials were more confused this time as they had no info how to take it back after the min rental period. Had to call and ask the DGM for details. Anyway the procedure is same as WLL phone. Filling up form etc. 

Happy I could use it for about 3 months. The speed was good most of the time.

Will continue replying if any members need info on the datacard.


----------



## vaithy (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello Din, 
can you revise the   rates as I mentioned below..

Ref.  BSNL corporate Office,New Delhi,Commercial section letter No. 115-11/Comml/Pt  dt  11-12-07

                                                         NIC                               EVDO


1.Registration                                     NIL                                  NIL
2.Activation charges                         250                                500
3.Cards charges
     1.FOR PURCHASING
     (PCMCIA OR USB)                        2800*                              6500
   OR
   a) MONTHLY RENTAL  for card      150                                   200
      b) Security deposit    "    "        1000   (refundable)         1000  (refundable)
4.fixed monthly charges for internet 250                                550
 In both cases  unlimited  internet usuage
Minimum hire period is  three months.
* Rs 2800 is only introductory offer  for the period of three months  from the date of rollout. All other conditions in the previous order shall apply.

with regards,
vaithy

Sorry folks!
I make the mess of the posting actually it sshould be tabular form two column for NIC and EVDO.. mod can you correct the post..
thank you
vaithy


----------



## Chirag (Dec 12, 2007)

In how many days will I get that EVDO card and connection if I apply tomo?


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 12, 2007)

@ chirag... fill the application, pay and carry the EVDO thingy... but have to wait for few hours to get activated


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 12, 2007)

1 small question guys....CAN NE ONE PLZ TELL ME THAT IS THIS AVAILABLE IN KANPUR...am tired of da BSNL office 'cause dey are damn stupid...plzz tell me about this....thx in advance...


----------



## din (Dec 12, 2007)

@vaithy

Thank you for the latest info. Will update the site as well.


----------



## dark_king (Dec 12, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> What nonsense this is not ur marketing area. Read the terms and conditions properly  This post will be reported



i dont think there is any thing wrong in my post . as for other members i also mention  the status of EVDO and CDMA internet is our locality . And i think i gave the complete information regarding this so that other member from my location can use this info


----------



## praka123 (Dec 12, 2007)

@dark_king:there was a spammers post between   #254 and #255  thats why he is shouting  cool down!


----------



## dark_king (Dec 13, 2007)

sorry. but he should point out the member name .....


----------



## torrent08 (Dec 13, 2007)

*No CDMA data card service in CHENNAI CITY !!!!!! can u believe it !!!!*

hi everyone.. i was glad to hear regarding the BSNL unlimited cdma internet  issue..
well, but i was for a shock when i went to a BSNL Shopee in Thiruvanmiyur, south of CHENNAI.. the sales executive told me that this service is yet to be launched in the whole of madras or chennai & it will be available may be in the next year !!!!!!!!!!    

         i am reading in these forums that the service is even avaialble in small Citiies too, then why not in one of the Major 4 cities of India, namely chennai..??!!! is tere anyone form Vhennai who is suisng the bnl unlimited cdm networkk data card..if tere is anyone , please do let me know..I want to know whether this is the truth.!!! please some one clarify...
 Thanks & regards


----------



## vaithy (Dec 13, 2007)

News update for customers!!(@torrent08)

BSNL has introduced CDMA-2000-IX by using BSNL NIC/EVDOcards in chennai with immediate effect.the DATA serices available whereever CDMA IX MSC basedcoverage is there!.However the sale of cards will be initially from Customer Service Centres to the existing FWT customers based on their request. The FWT customer while submitting the applications for NIC/EVDO cards will also apply the username for the account creation and enclose the copy of latest FWT bill or copy of AN forFWT connnection.

If you are a existing customer or just applied for FWT connection then good luck to you..However this circular will take some time to creation of necessay commercial package.. so please wait for one week then enquire with your nearest CSC...
The revised rate I already posted #260..

Cherio !!

with regards,
vaithy


----------



## Anindya (Dec 13, 2007)

dark_king said:
			
		

> i dont think there is any thing wrong in my post . as for other members i also mention  the status of EVDO and CDMA internet is our locality . And i think i gave the complete information regarding this so that other member from my location can use this info



Hahaha My post didnt mean u or anybody who r discussing about the ICC and EVDO card! There was a guy who opened a new a/c here and marketed his online jewellery store just above my post and below ur post. So i wrote that and reported it. I think one of the mods here deleted the post completely. Thats why my post is looking sooooo odd over there.  Its meant over there now plz carry-on with the discussion


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 13, 2007)

guys...can ne one answer me?????
Can ne one tell me that is this service available in Kanpur,Up?I've talked to the guy at BSNL office but dat grandpa guys was unaware of what the heck this wireless BB is *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/s10.gif
Now plz help me guys*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif...plzz thx in advance...


----------



## praka123 (Dec 13, 2007)

well,today i informed  bsnl guys here(they dont have any idea ) about EV-DO and they promises that on monday they will hopefully give the service here.


----------



## vaithy (Dec 14, 2007)

initially CDMA based solution has been adapted by BSNL to avoid the tradational copper based landline costs in rural areas. more FWT sre there in rural than in urban and metro.. they don't want to cut the landline business..therefore very few cdma towers in urban area..however very few customers in rural areas can take EVDO or NIC ..if they erect more CDMA towers in urban areas,they can make a business out of EVDO..but in Metro and urban areas signal will be a problem where tall buildings exist..another consideration is existing BB services may take a hit as customer may move to new technologies..so the piecemeal offer...The onlyway to know whether the service is available or not is contact DE (WLL) of your town not the CSC... unless the field trial concluded  they could not tell whether the service is available or not..unlike other services BSNL offerred on national scale, this is the only service purely on a local basis it is the local DE(WLL) who finally desided whether the service feasible or not.. or you can contact DGM(WLL) of your area..unlike BSNL services Mobiles BB etc.. this service is not advertised because marketing wing believe it will hurt their own business.. So if you get the service and good too.. don't tell other..enjoy it..However if rival players can offer the services at the rate offered by the BSNL.. than you can expect the preety dancing with EVDO laptop in your local TV...

with regards,
vaithy


----------



## anarkiLeo (Dec 14, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> *EDIT - *
> 
> *1.Please see my post in page 2 for the data card experience*
> 
> ...


 


Can u please tell me which are the places that comes under this offer?


----------



## deepakg (Dec 14, 2007)

*This is not available..*

[red]Can anyone plz tell me wheather it is available in Maharashtra or not..[/red]


----------



## din (Dec 14, 2007)

@anarkiLeo

Please check with your nearest BSNL exchange / Commercial Office / DGM as there is no info / list of places from BSNL.

Thats the only way to know the availability / feasibility.


----------



## maddy_in65 (Dec 14, 2007)

I am from pune and i went to BSNL office and spoke to marketing officer, he told that this service is not available now and he has no idea when it will be launched here.


----------



## Chirag (Dec 14, 2007)

If I get EVDO and if EVDO service is not there will i get cdma 1x speed??


----------



## din (Dec 14, 2007)

Chirag said:
			
		

> If I get EVDO and if EVDO service is not there will i get cdma 1x speed??


As per *Gigacore*'s experience, yes it will work. I mean you will get cdma 1x speed if EVDO is not there.


----------



## torrent08 (Dec 15, 2007)

vaithy said:
			
		

> News update for customers!!(@torrent08)
> 
> BSNL has introduced CDMA-2000-IX by using BSNL NIC/EVDOcards in chennai with immediate effect.the DATA serices available whereever CDMA IX MSC basedcoverage is there!.However the sale of cards will be initially from Customer Service Centres to the existing FWT customers based on their request. The FWT customer while submitting the applications for NIC/EVDO cards will also apply the username for the account creation and enclose the copy of latest FWT bill or copy of AN forFWT connnection.
> 
> ...


 hi Vaithy 11 great to hear soemone from madras/chennai !! cld u tell me whats the FWT coonection means.??  and whats the CSC.??? thanks once agian..


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 15, 2007)

@ Chirag, yeah..

if u have an EV-DO hardware, though if u dont have a EV-DO network, it is able to access CDMA 1x (144 Kbps)


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 15, 2007)

hw do we make d bill payments...i mean since tsa postpaid so can i use it in hostel or any address proof required

Enjoy~!


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 17, 2007)

Speed Report:

*img518.imageshack.us/img518/8997/speed2dj6.jpg

Downloading a file in DAP at 17 KBps!
===============================

*img518.imageshack.us/img518/5117/torrenthn0.gif

Downloading Torrent at 15 KBps and uploading at 2.7 KBps at the same time

================================

*img179.imageshack.us/img179/2797/speedll8.jpg

Uploading a file at almost constant speed of 11 KBps.

=================================================


----------



## vaithy (Dec 17, 2007)

@torrent !!

FWT means  Fixed Wall Terminal . This is your fixed Wall mounted CDMA based phones.. and should be  existing customers or AN (advise note) for connections issued..it means the connections should be given to the  existing CDMA phone users(fixed) of BSNL.  but if you are residing in rural this connection is very good if the area of your is nearest to CDMA tower and there is no tall buildings to obstract the signal.. also the confusion about the service is, the service is not on the national scale, but only local based...in chennai very few thousand FWT customers so unless more towers  built and more customers are taking FWT phones, it is beneficial only to the few thousands...

CSC means Customer Service Centre..where important Telepbone exchanges and payment centres functioned..

Notable in Chennai are Anna Road Telephone exchange and R.K nager Telephone Exchange.. 

with regards,
vaithy

@torrent.. just enquired with CSC staff.. It seem that the order about EVDO is still reach the midstream management,, and necessary commercial package to be created in the system..Also only FWT customer can get this card.. if you are a FWT customer pl.wait for one month..if not apply for FWT phone later you can apply for this card..

with regards
vaithy


----------



## torrent08 (Dec 19, 2007)

hi Vaithy...!! thanks a lot for the info regarding FWT & CSC..
I am residing near Uthandi,east coast road in the border area of Chennai district..i am working in a dental college & residing in the hostel.I havent applied for the FWT connnection yet.I am looking for either an NIC or an EVDO connection. 
One of my friend who have applied for BSNL BB coonection got it only after 5 months in Uthandi.!!.but I am eagerlylooking for BSNL connection only as its the best & cheapest when compared with Relaince,Tata etc whose charges are exorbitant..I still havent found out the BSNL CDMA tower near to my place.I hope here is a Customer Service Centre in south chennai..
  I hope i will get either of the 2 connections  
  thanks & regards......
   0 99405 72072...joe...


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 19, 2007)

Finally I reviewed BSNL EVDO in my blog, have a look:

*bsnlevdoclub.com/featured-reviews/bsnl-ev-do-review-from-bangalore-cdma-1x/


----------



## Chirag (Dec 19, 2007)

^^
It costs 7.5k :shocked: I thought it would be around 3.5k. Sucks man..


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 19, 2007)

u have installment plan too


----------



## Chirag (Dec 19, 2007)

^^
Yea I know. I got home900ul at home and I thought evdo would be like around 3.5k with 250/month. Itna mehenga nikla. Mummy nahi manegi.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 19, 2007)

Chirag said:
			
		

> ^^
> Yea I know. I got home900ul at home and I thought evdo would be like around 3.5k with 250/month. Itna mehenga nikla. Mummy nahi manegi.



if u are already on BB.. dont go for evdo now.. wait till evdo network is here..

and u dont have to pay 7,500 at once...

initial deposit = 1,500 Rs

Monthy 250 + EVDO Rent 400 = 650/ Month


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 19, 2007)

can i b able 2 discontinue its use temporary...i mean will that same datacard b re-usable or wastage of money...

+ do i hv 2 pay card rental(if i opt to) permantly or till i finish its price amt?
thanx

Enjoy~!


----------



## Chirag (Dec 20, 2007)

^^
Well I m studying in Hostel and they got surfcontrol with sh!t filters.. Hardly any site opens.. So was thinking of EVDO..


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 20, 2007)

^^EVDO yet not started in india....
if you guys think that EVDO is too expensive(its really toooo expensive), then take NIC card which speed is 144*kbits*/s, or 10-12*Kbytes*/s


----------



## dark_king (Dec 20, 2007)

hi friends . for bbsr users all the BTS in bhubaneswar is now upgraded to EVDO . but as for i test the result the speed is not so good . i got speed of arround 300 to 400 Kbps on bsnl server . (on which dataone speedtest is done) but the speed os other speedtest site is not so good it could not exceed 100 Kbps on that . so i asked them and they told me that they r testing this and they will try their best to improve the speed .


----------



## fox80 (Dec 29, 2007)

I use this type of connection along with a wll phone. Works fine for 250 
Download speed generally ranging from 10kbps to 23kbps.


----------



## spadival (Jan 5, 2008)

Chirag said:


> Well m currently in hostel which is 45 mins/18 km away frm pune.. The village is called Loni. I m thinking of buying data card with ul plan..



Chirag.. Any progress with your search for the Data card in the BSNL offices of Pune  ... Basically, I am also from Pune and interested in this EVDO/Data card.. 

Today there was a half page advert (with no less than Priety Zinta herself featured) on Times Of India which talked about this EVDO card !! Believe me.. this was the first I heard about it.. BSNL marketing department seem to be non-existent !!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 5, 2008)

For the first time i saw a AD in newspaper in both the Newspapers we buy regarding EVDO and other products 

On which page were the exact detail about charges, i am lazy to go through so many pages


----------



## vaithy (Jan 6, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> For the first time i saw a AD in newspaper in both the Newspapers we buy regarding EVDO and other products
> 
> On which page were the exact detail about charges, i am lazy to go through so many pages



In chennai I saw that too..(in DC).. the advertising is general for all over India not specific to your locality.. just like a trailer film show in interval... so please wait for couple of week...Another advertisement will come indicating the area of the city where it is implemented..

User who think think the card is too expensive.. chose it for rental..while I verify similiar card price available in online portal.. it come around 150$ to 200$ add to local taxes.. I believe the price is not much.. however after the sceme is popular and if anydemand exst than we may saw the price redu
ction.. so now go for rental...
with regards,

vaithy
vaithy


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 7, 2008)

Can someone post the coverage area across India once again please?


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 8, 2008)

hi guys.. my blog was about to become a forum.. coz lots of people were discussing about my BSNL EVDO review... so i just started a BSNL EVDO Forum... interested can have a look

*bsnlevdo.themebin.com


----------



## VexByte (Jan 9, 2008)

sabret00the said:


> Can someone post the coverage area across India once again please?


*The coverage is very nice and also the signal strength.*


----------



## spadival (Jan 9, 2008)

VexByte said:


> *The coverage is very nice and also the signal strength.*



I think the question is whether its very nice throughout India?


----------



## din (Jan 9, 2008)

sabret00the said:


> Can someone post the coverage area across India once again please?



I think most areas are covered under BSNL CDMA, but not 100% sure. There is no easy way to know. If it is about a particular place / area, you will have to contact the BSNL office in that area.


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 10, 2008)

Gr8 news


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 10, 2008)

I asked that question because in most exchanges in Kolkata they will offer you a BSNL WLL connection for sure but they are clueless about EVDO service here..


----------



## spadival (Jan 10, 2008)

sabret00the said:


> I asked that question because in most exchanges in Kolkata they will offer you a BSNL WLL connection for sure but they are clueless about EVDO service here..



I guess you will have to use words like "Internet Data card" rather than ask for EVDO etc.  Also, I think its a good idea to cut out the ad that appeared in the newspapers and take it along


----------



## din (Jan 14, 2008)

@sabret00the

From my experience, only the DGM in my area was aware of the term 'EVDO' and only he knew the details and all tech stuff. So you may not get much info from exchange level staff. When I took my connection (Data Card) 4-5 months back, the exchange people were clueless on even - Data Card - but now they know such thing exist. So it will take some more time for them to understand and get more info on EVDO.


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 17, 2008)

finally EVDO network has been tested and is available in few parts of Coimbatore, TN. 

I got the information from one of my member in my BSNL EVDO forum.

And also found this: *www.hindu.com/2007/12/08/stories/2007120859770300.htm

In that site, it is wrongly mentioned as 2.4 kbps instead of 2.4 Mbps.

*EDIT:* Sent a mail to Hindu, spotting the mistake. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/40a.gif


Anyway I will give more updates from forum.


----------



## arnold991 (Jan 22, 2008)

hey bro, anybody got it in pune ?


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Jan 23, 2008)

Finally got my EVDO card!

Right now, since the EVDO network has not been installed in my area, am surfing with the promised 144 kbps:

ACTUAL SPEED: 75-90 kbps. Probably due to the distance of the CDMA tower.

Purchase of the card in my area had to be made outright and *in cash*! The BSNL guys gave a form to be filled out, which said "_due to shortage of BSNL Datacard rental option is not available_."

Installation was very simple. Did it myself on my desktop PC, connecting the card to the USB port with the cable provided and followed the simple instructions....here the card is from the Chinese ZTE Corporation.

Not very happy with the speed, but _chalo_ anyday better and cheaper than dial-up!


----------



## arnold991 (Jan 23, 2008)

Wannabe_a_techie said:


> Finally got my EVDO card!
> 
> Right now, since the EVDO network has not been installed in my area, am surfing with the promised 144 kbps:
> 
> ...



bro, could u please tell me how much it cost you - registration, activation ?

And which card did u buy evdo or nic ? it's price...

Thx for info...

And how much ping r u getting with ur new connection ?


----------



## din (Jan 23, 2008)

@arnold991

Go through the pages of same thread.

Both Datacard details and EVDO details are given, with tariff and all other info.


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Jan 24, 2008)

arnold991 said:


> bro, could u please tell me how much it cost you - registration, activation ?
> 
> And which card did u buy evdo or nic ? it's price...
> 
> ...



I bought the EVDO card:

Registration: Rs 6,500
Activation: Rs 250

Total: Rs 6750

However in my area it had to be bought in cash.....in other places the rental option will be available.


----------



## maddy_in65 (Jan 24, 2008)

Is EVDO available in pune, i contacted BSNL office, they informed me that they have no idea regarding this.


----------



## Chirag (Jan 24, 2008)

550 for EVDO?? I thought it was 250..


----------



## arnold991 (Jan 24, 2008)

din said:


> @arnold991
> 
> Go through the pages of same thread.
> 
> Both Datacard details and EVDO details are given, with tariff and all other info.


 I asked that because it seems varying from area to area and person to person. 



Wannabe_a_techie said:


> I bought the EVDO card:
> 
> Registration: Rs 6,500
> Activation: Rs 250
> ...


So you mustnt be paying for extra modem rent, so it must be only 250 for 2.4 connection for one month. And bro you didnt tell us about ping you are getting when no other application are using the internet.


maddy_in65 said:


> Is EVDO available in pune, i contacted BSNL office, they informed me that they have no idea regarding this.


But as per the info, in mah its released in both nagpur and pune.


Chirag said:


> 550 for EVDO?? I thought it was 250..



Does it mean that we still have to pay more than 250 even when we make a outright purchase of 6500 modem ? But as per bsnl news monthly tariff is same for both the speeds.


----------



## techdoc (Jan 28, 2008)

does anyone got any idea whether any of these cards work in linux easily?? EVDO/NIC


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 28, 2008)

hey guys, plz help........

I brought a BSNL WLL phone connection for Internet @250/month. BSNL provided me a LG CDMA device from which I can connect a normal fone and it has a USB to connect to system for net. I installed d drives they provided on d CD and I got connected to net by dialing to #777. But instead of 144kbps the modem is shown as 115kbps modem....  .I tried reinstalling and everything, but still its the same......I'm stuck with this speed  . The BSNL guys don't know anything abt WLL connection....they provide no help .....plz help.....SOS


----------



## din (Jan 28, 2008)

@arnold991

The BSNL data card tariff and EVDO tariff are same all over India.

However, the voice plan (which is mandatory in case of data card) may be different, and we can chose any plan which suits for us (if it is only for net, go for the lowest voice plan etc). But the data tariff remains the same.

If you are purchasing the card or modem, there will not be any rent. But it is advisable to take it on rent (provided your circle allows it on rent) as BSNL will fix if there is any problems or they will just replace it.

@j1n M@tt

I think it was already explained on the other thread ?

Anyway using the FWP / FWT / Data card, the max speed will be 100 kbps, so I think you need not worry on that.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 28, 2008)

@din

its not d problem.....somethink else


----------



## din (Jan 28, 2008)

@j1n M@tt

Sorry for the confusion. I agree with you. I mea it should show 144 instaed of 115. But what I meant is, evenif it shows 144 (in my case -II) the max speed was below 100 kbps, so I was telling evenif they fix it make it showing 144, it will not be of much use.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 28, 2008)

^^but dling is a hell for me.....for guys who hav same connection with 144Kbps dl with ease.


----------



## din (Jan 28, 2008)

Hmm I am not sure

I tested nearly under the tower !! I mean in DGM's office, tower is in the same place, and was showing 144 kbps as interface and max nearly 100.

You meant your friends using BSNL and they are getting 144 ? ? Post the max speed they are getting, the distance to tower from their place. Does it vary a lot in your case ? Or you are at same distance and they get more speed than you ?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 28, 2008)

^^guys who r more far away from tower than me can play online CS using hamachi.....but I can't


----------



## din (Jan 28, 2008)

You meant guys using BSNL CDMA (115 / 144 kbps) are playing games online ? ? ? ?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 28, 2008)

^^ya, with hamachi


----------



## spadival (Jan 29, 2008)

arnold991 & maddy_in65, Let me know if you are able to rent the card from BSNL in Pune!!


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

he he.. dont dream of playing Quake 4 Multiplayer Online, with CDMA 1x


----------



## INS-ANI (Feb 14, 2008)

maddy_in65 said:


> Is EVDO available in pune, i contacted BSNL office, they informed me that they have no idea regarding this.


even i was wondering that...
Is EVDO and Data card available in PCMC area?I live in Nigadi!


----------



## vaithy (Feb 16, 2008)

As discount scheme BSNL is offering EVDO card at 3500/Rs. Also it remove the condition that they should take phone services by paying  normal phone rental along with rental for internet date services.. this will be beneficial to who don't want to use it phone services but only want the internet service..The discoount schme is up to 30-6-08 only.

with regards,
vaithy


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 19, 2008)

looks like kerala people are bit lucky!

*www.keralatelecom.com/Broadband/EVDO.asp


----------



## din (Feb 19, 2008)

Thats great. I knew the townlist in Aleppy, nice to know its all over Kerala now.


----------



## techdoc (Feb 21, 2008)

does anyone got any idea whether the EVDO card works easily on linux??


----------



## vimalg2 (Feb 24, 2008)

@techdoc: this is whatt i found.
*scitechpolitics.blogspot.com/2008/01/bsnl-evdo-on-gnulinux.html

Let me  see if it gives evdo data rates under linux as well. Elsewhere ppl hava had to patch the kernel to get benefits of evdo speeds ~2mbps


----------



## george101 (Feb 25, 2008)

din said:


> Thats great. I knew the townlist in Aleppy, nice to know its all over Kerala now.



does that mean evdo is available in alleppey? BTW are frm alleppey????


----------



## cynide.forumr.net (Feb 26, 2008)

GR8 GR8 me ready to buy.........
I m from Jharkhand.
Is it avaulable here?????
Please let me know....


----------



## din (Feb 26, 2008)

@george101

Yes, it is available. Please get in contact with the aleppy office. They wil lsure give you more info.

@cynide.forumr.net

Sorry, I am not sure about other states and I think BSNL does not have a full list (whole India) of cities where EVDO is implemented. Please contact the nearest customer care / DGM office of BSNL and you will get more info.


----------



## dark_king (Mar 3, 2008)

hey can any one please tell me that, did any one really test the EVDO connection ???

How is the speed guys ?


----------



## din (Mar 3, 2008)

Many tested EVDO and Gigacore aka Santhosh is one among them.

Details at

*bsnldatacard.com/bsnl-evdo-modem-details.html

and

*bsnlevdo.themebin.com


----------



## dark_king (Mar 3, 2008)

din said:


> Many tested EVDO and Gigacore aka Santhosh is one among them.
> 
> Details at
> 
> ...



yes din bhai i know that but still now now one has post any information about the performance of EVDo . what gigacore has written on the site is all about cdma 1x . but did any one realy checked the performance of that card ? can any one please post some thing like gigacore posted before with caps for CDMA 1x .


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 3, 2008)

^ well, the site also has a EVDO review by one of my forum member. You can visit the forum for more information. *bsnlevdo.themebin.com/forum

some of the thread which can help u:

*bsnlevdo.themebin.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=23
*bsnlevdo.themebin.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=23&pid=221#pid221
*bsnlevdo.themebin.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=51
*bsnlevdo.themebin.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=44
*bsnlevdo.themebin.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=16&pid=500#pid500 - Must See


@ din, thank for the referral


----------



## arunks (Mar 22, 2008)

is evdo available in delhi..

i live in punjab,,

can i purchase this evdo card in punjab and use it in delhi & ncr?

is that possible..?

in how many days i can get it?


----------



## arunks (Mar 23, 2008)

what happened ..why no one is replying??


----------



## arunks (Apr 3, 2008)

what happened???????????

why not anyone replying here?


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 3, 2008)

arunks said:


> is evdo available in delhi..



No because in Delhi we have MTNL, not BSNL. And MTNL has no EVDO service!


----------



## ashokjp (May 22, 2008)

arunks said:


> is evdo available in delhi..
> 
> i live in punjab,,
> 
> ...



It hardly takes  few hours to get the connection. To know whether your location has evdo, contact your local exchange. They will let you know whether EVDO is available in your area. If it is, you can walk in to the office, pay the amount and get the instrument immediately. Connection will be activated in 1-2 hours. 

You can check out the pricing at this link
*www.bsnlevdo.in/evdo/bsnl-evdo-application-form-with-pricing/

There are some good reviews and updates in this site
*www.bsnlevdo.in/


----------



## vaithy (May 22, 2008)

details of EVDO coverage in chennai is now available in the chennai bsnl site. However except K.K. nager, Porur, perungudi all others are based on CDMA 1X and belong to outer areas of chennai.. while the other parts of india can enjoy EVDO chennai customers can only browsing the EVDO related news..

*chennai.bsnl.co.in/News/EVDO_BTS.htm


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 22, 2008)

Why do outskirts of the city only get 2.4 mbps? and kk nagar too, of course... but look at the list... porur, poonamallee... people inside the city would need more use of it na...


----------



## vaithy (May 22, 2008)

I don't know.. previously CDMA BTS were erected only on the rural areas as per the policy decision of GOVT. however this restriction have been removed two years ago paving the ways for wireless internet in metro cities.. Although other circles speed up the work in major cities for erecting CDMA BTS .. chennai BSNL hasn't done sufficient work for planning the projects.. I fear some of the officers believe that EVDO may eat DATAONE customers  forgetting both of them are BSNL services...even if they plan to errect CDMA BTS in t future iwill took time at least  for two years, which by that time newer technologies may be introduced by the competitors...thus lose the valuable customers as well as investment..


----------



## dark_king (May 30, 2008)

my evdo connection is getting disconnected after some time always even though the BTS is only 50 meters from my home and the signal is full. and i have to wait for 30 min before reconnect it .

is this problem happening to any one else in bangalore ?


----------



## vaithy (Jun 4, 2008)

from the bangalore EVDO users posting it is something to do with upgrading the services there i think, EVDO is yet to be infancy state except kerala.. contact your exchange JTO there


----------



## george101 (Jun 7, 2008)

does any1 from alleppey use evdo in pathirapally... can i use it here??? plz reply


----------



## din (Jun 8, 2008)

@george101

I do not think it is available there, but Pathirapally is very near to Aleppy ? The reason is,  EVDO is there in Aleppy, Mayithara (cherthaa, near SM College) and 1 or 2 more places.

If you can, go to the GM office (BSNL, Aleppy), and inquire there, you will sure get details.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 9, 2008)

Bsnl is going to start cdma in kolkata from july08, a local newspaper reported......they didnot tell service name...... Just said  this is for Laptop users and using CDMA network


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 9, 2008)

hey can anyone help me to use my WLL LG Modem in Ubuntu ??????

.


----------



## vaithy (Jun 14, 2008)

Just got the EVDO card(ZTEAC8700 card from the JTO of my exchange on trial basis..the officer ays that there is no EVDO signal in our area and it is from Marailmalai Nager which is 8 k.m away from my residence another BTS tower which is CDMA (144 kbps)is also at 7 k.m away from my residence.. the modem is only configurable in XP and Vista drivers you have to download for it.. After one day flirting with vista immediately go to meddle with kde based distros in mandriva -2008 spring it worked flowlessly for one day only and next day it couldnot find my USB modem?..(perhaps the settings are not saved.. now this posting is from sidux-2008 I don't know whether it will last long..
the speed here is only CDMA XI so 40 kbps to 90 kbps is decent for CDMA plan which cost 250/- per month.. Since I am still in trial period i'll go to EVDO enabled location with my laptop ,in and around Chennai and post the results here..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 16, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what are the speeds available in Bangalore ?
I have a friend with EVDO, and when he gave his card to a guy near my house, he got horrible speeds.


----------



## vaithy (Jun 16, 2008)

If you or any of ur friend has laptop just search the locality..with EVDO card fitted, for signal BSNL is yet to supply laptops to JTO(EXT) in many circles.. so they only tell what speed they getting in the EXchange(near  CDMA tower which is useless for the customer as their location faraway from the tower.. So treat this not  a substitute for BB  but rather use for mobile internet..
Yesterday when I had to go to Chennai MGR nager area, I tested the EVDO signal and saw the quick flash of green signal in the EVDO led.. immediately I test it atlest 650 kbps download and 78 kbps upload result from speakeasy chicaco server..3 k.m away EVDO available in K.K nager  but i didn't tested there since the speed near EXchange tower will be useless.inside Chennai this is the only area where EVDO services available..but hgh rise buildings may give unreliable speed some time.. u have to move to open area , ormove some place in side u r room where EVDO signal is strongest..I got different results of speed in different locations..


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 17, 2008)

Home 900 is still better ...
It provides 35-40 kBps with very less disconnections.. ...


----------



## din (Jun 17, 2008)

@amrawtanshx

We can't compare the wired BB and wireless EVDO / Data card.

Both has its own advantages and disadvantages, but falls in different categories.

Meantime, Home 900 is Home 750 now (if you mean the BSNL UL 256 tariff)


----------



## ¦Rage--o×¦ (Jun 19, 2008)

hey is evdo available in PUNE?????


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 21, 2008)

now got  proof that bsnl is going to start evdo and nic in kolkata only not west bengal......
*link*see end of the page
but they charging *Rs.550* for EVDO, and rs. 250 for nic.....
anyone can tell me about nic speed and can i roam with it??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 21, 2008)

I have 3 towers in 3-4 km radius round my house. What speed can I expect then ?
I live in an area loaded with high raise buildings. will that affect speed ?


----------



## vaithy (Jun 22, 2008)

Tech.Masti said:


> now got  proof that bsnl is going to start evdo and nic in kolkata only not west bengal......
> *link*see end of the page
> but they charging *Rs.550* for EVDO, and rs. 250 for nic.....
> anyone can tell me about nic speed and can i roam with it??



NIC is CDMA based old technology which offerred 144 kbps maximum speed(really you got 90-to 120 kbps if you are nearest to WLL/CDMA tower.. this service is available in most of the circles (mostly in rural areas)
EVDO is enchanced CDMA services (3G) which  offerred 2.4 mbps (average speed reported is 1mbps to 1.7 mbps if you are nearest tower. Even here if you are surroundrred by tall buildings, then the speed will be less..
Since it mainly intended for mobile internet you should not substitute for DATAONE services.. NIC only support CDMA 144kbps and could not upgraded to RVDO services.. but EVDO card can support CDMA networks.. so you can get both EVDO and CDMA signals and get continuuous internet connection while on mobile.. Since EVDO is under testing , you better wait for all the CDMA toweled in yours EVDO enabled in your area..
further You may compare other services providers (Reliance and Airtel) plan and speed and availability in your area and chose what is best for u..
Good luck!

vaithy


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 22, 2008)

Maine BSNL office ja ke pata kiya tha. Abhi Gurgaon mein ye service start nahin hue hai. Sarkari afsaro ke mutabik 1 mahina lagega. Ab bhagwan jane woh ek mahina kitna lamba hoga


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 22, 2008)

just few questions...

does it depend on specific towers??? or just the ususal mobile phone tower??
and can any one tell me whether its available in kancheepuram??
can anyone give me a feedback


----------



## vaithy (Jun 23, 2008)

EVDO services is not available in kanchipuram.. only 144 kbps cdma 1X services available.. if you are nearest to kanchipuram microwave area then you can get the NIC card from exchange..If you are nearest or open area then atlest 90 kbps to 120 kbps get it...compare to Airtel which has a theroritical speed 287 kbps but actual reported is from 150 kbps to 180 kbps (EDGE enabled area).  But you have to pay Rs 1500/-p.m for the unlimited apart from Rs 8000/- for data card..
You may compare with reliance data card.. pl. visit the following site
*www.rcom.co.in/webapp/Communications/rcom/Netconnect/netconnect_tariffs_details.jsp

with regards 
vaithy


----------



## ¦Rage--o×¦ (Jun 23, 2008)

guys can u plzzzz tell if evdo is avail. in pune???


----------



## maddy_in65 (Jun 24, 2008)

No Currently Evdo service is not available in pune. I contacted BSNL officer 2 months ago, they informed, this service will be available after 6 months.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 14, 2008)

vaithy said:


> EVDO services is not available in kanchipuram.. only 144 kbps cdma 1X services available.. if you are nearest to kanchipuram microwave area then you can get the NIC card from exchange..If you are nearest or open area then atlest 90 kbps to 120 kbps get it...compare to Airtel which has a theroritical speed 287 kbps but actual reported is from 150 kbps to 180 kbps (EDGE enabled area).  But you have to pay Rs 1500/-p.m for the unlimited apart from Rs 8000/- for data card..
> You may compare with reliance data card.. pl. visit the following site
> *www.rcom.co.in/webapp/Communications/rcom/Netconnect/netconnect_tariffs_details.jsp
> 
> ...



thnks...

is this plan worth in reliance..
Freedom @ night	
400	
Night unlimited	
50 p/ min


more oveer thieer card are @ 2500 Rs...

much cheaper than airtel...

is there anyother option or network with cheap scheme....

??


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 14, 2008)

ATM, BSNL is best in data cards.
just CC is loose end, rest service is good


----------



## genxguy (Jul 15, 2008)

Does this service assign unique dynamic IP to each user or share static IP?


----------



## sourav (Jul 17, 2008)

how to install this evdo in ubuntu


----------



## skippednote (Jul 17, 2008)

Wat is the Download speed of this.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 17, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> Wat is the Download speed of this.


Rs.250/- Scheme = 144 / 8 = 17.2 kilo bytes per second
Rs.550/- Scheme = 2.4 * 1024 / 8 = 102.4 * 3 = 307.2 kilo bytes per second

the former speed might be quite common and easy to get, but the later needs you to be sufficiently close to a tower, within around 4KM to get max speed.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 17, 2008)

307kbps ? Are you sure?

How to really know that this service is avail in my place? Coz sometime these sites are treated very lately...


----------



## torrent08 (Jul 23, 2008)

vaithy said:


> NIC is CDMA based old technology which offerred 144 kbps maximum speed(really you got 90-to 120 kbps if you are nearest to WLL/CDMA tower.. this service is available in most of the circles (mostly in rural areas)
> EVDO is enchanced CDMA services (3G) which offerred 2.4 mbps (average speed reported is 1mbps to 1.7 mbps if you are nearest tower. Even here if you are surroundrred by tall buildings, then the speed will be less..
> Since it mainly intended for mobile internet you should not substitute for DATAONE services.. NIC only support CDMA 144kbps and could not upgraded to RVDO services.. but EVDO card can support CDMA networks.. so you can get both EVDO and CDMA signals and get continuuous internet connection while on mobile.. Since EVDO is under testing , you better wait for all the CDMA toweled in yours EVDO enabled in your area..
> further You may compare other services providers (Reliance and Airtel) plan and speed and availability in your area and chose what is best for u..
> ...


 
hi Vaithy.. i am coming from Uthandi / Kanathur near toll plaza ,near the multiplex theatre mayajjal in the ECR Road, Chennai..Is there BSNL s CDMA or EVDO coonection avialble.. I heard that bsnl is currently providing connections outskirts the chennai city.. this place is also located outskirts the city..hence i do hope there re will be..


----------



## maddy_in65 (Jul 24, 2008)

Good News for Pune People.

EVDO service is started here. You can contact your local Exchange.
Please check the tariffs found on Pune BSNL web site.

*maharashtra.bsnl.co.in/ssa/pune/pdsn.doc


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 24, 2008)

Any kolkatan here? Do you know if NIC available here in kolkata or not


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 25, 2008)

Does anybody know when it is coming to Hyderabad?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

can someone please answer my question ?

*I have THREE towers within 5km radius of my house, but I live in an area full of high raise buildings. Somewhere in the middle of the BEL Circle - Yashwanthpur - Malleswaram  triangle. What speeds can I expect on EVDO ?*

I R 1337 bangalorean btw...


----------



## vaithy (Jul 27, 2008)

@torrent08,

R U nearest to Chemmancherry... I believe that on the ECR and OMR side that chemmancherry and keleambakkam is provided with EVDO signal..any way if u have laptop or borrow from u r friend got the EVDO card on trial basis(for Ten days u can use this without any additional charges and test it in u r locality)
or u can take on rental basis for minimum three months on refundable deposit and try this.. my advise is don't try this as substitute for DATAONE BB.. just think for it as mobile internet  ( compared to Airtel, and reliance,even with BSNL's own GSM /EDGE data cards it is dirt cheap with good bargain,even with minimum cdma 1x signals...(144 kbps)...

Those who want to connect it on Linux
go thro; following

*scitechpolitics.blogspot.com/2008/01/bsnl-evdo-on-gnulinux.html

with regards,
vaithy


----------



## Chirag (Jul 27, 2008)

Umm its there in Pune?


----------



## Avinash_Mauje (Aug 5, 2008)

maddy_in65 said:


> Good News for Pune People.
> 
> EVDO service is started here. You can contact your local Exchange.
> Please check the tariffs found on Pune BSNL web site.
> ...


 

Dude thanks a lot for the info...but i would like to know if they cover whole of Pune or just some parts in Pune.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 5, 2008)

ok how much distance can this cover ??


----------



## vaithy (Aug 5, 2008)

Technically EVDO speed can be controlled and speed can be distributed equally within 5 k.m radius of it BTS tower. However since BSNL is advertising EVDO 's maximum theoriticall speed of 2.4 Mbps than it can give that speed only within 1 k.m radius of its BTS.. signal and speed will decrease up to 5th k.m. afterwards you can get only  CDMA 1x signal (144kbps) provided you are in open area.. tall buildings may hampered it speed further...
So what BSNL should do to attract large base of customer is...it should advertise the speed to 1 mbps only and distributed the same speed within 5 k.m. In such scenario every body will be happy.. 
Dynamic ip is not possible with EVDO  so torrents and RS is out of question..Use it for your mobile internet needs..


those who want it on Linux please go thr' following links

*platonic.techfiz.info/2008/03/04/hacking-bsnl-evdo-on-linux/
*scitechpolitics.blogspot.com/2008/01/bsnl-evdo-on-gnulinux.html


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 6, 2008)

Why is torrent out of question...
Leave about rs.. 

And just tell me is there a way to find that my place is covered by a evdo network or not...


----------



## RCuber (Aug 6, 2008)

Got the device today .. my dad was using too much of the BW of my Home500 connection.. last months internet bill was 2K +  .. I just went to my local exchange got the application , filed up the details and handed over the application + Rs. 3500. in less than 2 minutes I had the package in my hands .. they said the device will be activated in the evening.. im currently @ office and im desperate to go home  and check the device .. 

I was amazed when I got the device in less than 30 minutes 

As I was in a hurry so didnt check much .. but I did see a evdo signal in the dialer app.


----------



## vaithy (Aug 6, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Why is torrent out of question...
> Leave about rs..
> 
> And just tell me is there a way to find that my place is covered by a evdo network or not...



you get shared same ip  id with hundreds other peoples in the same 
locality/area that is why!...However, users are reporting some experiment with torrents by hoodwinked the above bottleneck , I don't know how they are achiving this, if users of this forum explain the way to use EVDO for torrents.. this may help others...

If the LED in the ZTE USB modem is blinking (slow) with green then your area has the EVDO signal.. if it is blinking yellow then only CDMA 1x  signal is present..

@charan!  Good luck ! for the speed you got the card... my email box is flowing out with enquiry about evdo(even one from Hariyana) I am not able to answer them personally..But advise all, verify your circle/state bsnl website for the news...
Off topic: presently BSNL is supplying the EVDO card at discounted rate.. Rs 6500/ card is sold at Rs 3500/- upto 30-09-08 as a promotional measure... But due to delay in completing the infrastrcture in many circles (many of the place BTS constrction still only in the paper, and in one place the exchange officer reported back to his superior officer," I got stock of evdo cards alright!! but Where is the BTS tower for signal? around 25 k.m. there is no BTS how can I sell it?...So when the reality hit the top brass at Delhi H.Q.. They review the situation..Now they decided to extend the deadline up to 31-12-08  for selling the card in concessional rate..This mean, EVDO services may come before Christmas or  JAN-14  all over INDIA.. Since now the necessary Licenses  granted to BSNL, Roaming to other states may be available.from  Jan-2009..
with regards

vaithy


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 8, 2008)

That was great news vaithy....

One more question though...is evdo service is going to be like mobile network...ie present in all village etc? By jan as you said...or just in important cities...


----------



## vaithy (Aug 9, 2008)

As EVDO is on CDMA network, BSNL mainly concentrated to give BB connection to rural areas in the past years...Only now they realised EVDO as data card for mobile computing for the urban folks...
If you have seen the chennai BSNL EVDO coverage maps you may come to notice in Chennai only K.K. nager is the lone exchange to give EVDO services for the 180 Sq.k.m. perpheral area of chennai.. where out side of chennai even for a small village which has 50 house only (MATHUR, example) has provided EVDO connection.. pity no body own a LAPTOP or PC there..So the bosses in exchanges are senting failed notice to their superior," no body take EVDO here,..there is no demand!!..".. This is the reason why BSNL is slowly responding to EVDO demand... However in urban area BTS tower to be laid for EVDO services, which need high investment..So they are in two mind, EVDO or Wimax ?...

though, BSNL beleive EVDO is 2.5G  DOTnow ruled out it is 3 G.. So BSNL EVDO services are not officially roled out now..
In my beleif, EVDO now offerred by the BSNL is very old based on EVDO.REV -0   where as  EVDO REV. A    which offerred 3.1 mbps and latest  EV-DO Rev. B standard supports up to 4.9 Mbps in each channel for a combined three-channel data speed of up to 14.7 Mbps on the downlink. It has the processing power required for true multi-tasking capabilities, which can converge multiple consumer electronics features. It also has the ability to leverage the wireless bandwidth required to deliver these mobile services.

There are many possibilities with this Gold-mine!


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 9, 2008)

^^^
Buddy, people don't anything about EVDO.
bsnl is  not marketing this service properly. there are no ads, any other promotional thing.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 10, 2008)

i can tell you my experience with EVDO. here in kolkata, bsnl announced to start it on *15 July*, but when i go to their main office in kolkata circle on 20th july, then i found that no one is aware of that service, after asking & asking they sent me to a bsnl GPRS expert, and voilla, he knows about it, he said that infrastructure is not ready till now, so he cant tell when this will start.... thats BSNL


----------



## dark_king (Aug 28, 2008)

well brothers i have nice experience with my EVDO . i rarely use torrent for download . i got all my downloads directly from rapidshare and megaupload . so i never have to worry about the speed or peers or seeds as in torrent  .

before EVDO i used BSNL BB home 500 plan , and i got the constant download speed  of  1.7 mbps . and as u all guys know its only free for 2 to 8 , i am able to download 4.6 GB to 5 GB of data . and my highest download till now is 133.4 GB /month .

As now i switched to EVDO . i Download all day and night . regardless of the fluctuation of speed i got 800 kbps to 1.5 mbps download speed . and now i am able to download 8  GB of data /day .  

well i can say that EVDO rocks . and there is nothing like EVDO .  

i am attaching my screen shot from my BWmeter

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/2954/08282008151548kd1.png
*img521.imageshack.us/img521/3331/08282008151724ub1.png
*img521.imageshack.us/img521/1462/08282008151809bu2.png
*img257.imageshack.us/img257/9831/08282008151843dg0.png


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Aug 28, 2008)

Is EVDO service available in Noida? I live a 10m distance from the BSNL telephone tower so i guess i will have great speed. Waitin for it to be available here


----------



## dark_king (Aug 28, 2008)

BSNL towers are mostly made in the bsnl office compound . so there is 89% of chance is there that tower is also made in BSNL compound . so U better check it and i hope u can get a solid info about all ur BSNL related quires


----------



## shakti5385 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi thanks
can u please tell me
any one work on remote desktop using this card??


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 28, 2008)

any one here from kanchipuram in and around ??

can anyone confirm that its available in kanchipuram..


----------



## din (Aug 28, 2008)

Naveen

Have a look

*chennai.bsnl.co.in/News/EVDO_BTS.htm

I think kanchipuram is listed but only 144 (no EVDO)  ?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 28, 2008)

Can anyone tell me about west bengal?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 12, 2008)

din said:


> Naveen
> 
> Have a look
> 
> ...




one question guys ..

i am plaaning to get a bsnl data card 144kbps ... just answer few of my questions

1.)does this 144kbps also need any special tower like EVDO or it will work with all towers ...

2.) how much speed can i expecct... coz i need something better than this F****** GPRS ...

3.) wht are the things i need to submit and how long will it take me to get the data card ( usb ) 

4.) does the distance of the tower really matters ??? if so how ? and how much speed will i lose for a say a 1 Km distance tower ?


----------



## quadroplex780 (Sep 12, 2008)

I am getting pathetic speeds with BSNL EVDO.
I have two bars in the application window and EVDO is enabled.
Still i get pathetic speeds of about 0-290Kbps(0-34KBps).


----------



## torrent08 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey I saw in chennai bsnl website regarding their Launch of GSM dta CARD..SO which is better now the CDMA Crd or the GSM Card.??!!!!!!


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 17, 2008)

IF it is EVDO, naturally CDMA card is better. I do not think the data card in GSM is 3G so that gives CDMA a big advantage!


----------



## RCuber (Sep 17, 2008)

shakti5385 said:


> Hi thanks
> can u please tell me
> any one work on remote desktop using this card??


Yes I have used this card for remote desktop via TeamViewer. I havent tested much but the performance is acceptable.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 19, 2008)

dark_king said:


> well brothers i have nice experience with my EVDO . i rarely use torrent for download . i got all my downloads directly from rapidshare and megaupload . so i never have to worry about the speed or peers or seeds as in torrent  .
> 
> before EVDO i used BSNL BB home 500 plan , and i got the constant download speed  of  1.7 mbps . and as u all guys know its only free for 2 to 8 , i am able to download 4.6 GB to 5 GB of data . and my highest download till now is 133.4 GB /month .
> 
> ...




I havn't downloaded a tenth of this my whole life and u did 86 GB in 1 month!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dark_king (Sep 22, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> I havn't downloaded a tenth of this my whole life and u did 86 GB in 1 month!!!!!!!!!!!



what can i say . i need  data for my 750 GB hard disc


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 22, 2008)

I've got 80GB!!!!!!!
ANd I don't use half of it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 7, 2009)

86gb, 80 gb !!!!!!!!!!

guys chill....i dont hv dis much harddrive in mine....m gettin jealous.....

well i guess service wud vary from place 2 place....even a dwnload speed of 30+ kbps is satisfactory....considering its consistent n unlimited...will hv a nice punch to 256kbps bb connections.

Enjoy~!


----------



## dark_king (Jan 9, 2009)

well my 750 GB is about to full now .. planing to buy 1TB external HDD from WestrenDigital .


----------



## vaithy (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't use the EVDO modem continuously more than 5 ot 6 hours.give 1 hour interval, because heat generated by the Usb modem may some how affect your laptop performance... just a friendly advice

vaithy


----------



## sankha (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you Din for providing such a useful information. I'm going to buy a data card for my BSNL connection, so there will be no tension of wire theft or so.










____________________________
information protection


----------



## dark_king (Jan 11, 2009)

@vaithy

But i use my EVDO for more than 2 days usually . and i never had any problem in past


----------



## vaithy (Jan 12, 2009)

O.K! don't test your luck too much!!
If you are using the EVDO in your PC no harm come to it.. problem is you have to move the pc, or use usb connector cable to place the modem antenna for good signal reception.. in the the case of laptop no such problem..however.. continous use of laptop produce lot of heat (airventing restricted) and you can feel the heat in the EVDO modem.. actually heat its transferred from laptop to modem  , that is what I am feared... when I use with PC EVDO is not producing any such amount of heat.. so the problem is using the evdo continuously in your laptop//// perhaps you may now have the good rig.. however EVDO is new and no precedent of accidents known..just remember my advice.. give some cooling 
vaithy


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 12, 2009)

^^ Just use a USB extension cable


----------



## dark_king (Jan 20, 2009)

ya i use usb cable always and my longest online time for evdo is 6 days . but still no problem .
usually i just restart my laptop in 2 days . rather than that its always online except powercut


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 23, 2009)

any idea abt questions by naveen_reloaded..... i have same querries....no point posting em again.... ya m planning to keep it in indiranagar, bangalore.....so any one in dat area wit ne experince.... n how do i go abt applying for the same? m fedup wit hathway broadband connection.... its 80% time dead...

thank u,

Enjoy~!


----------



## vaithy (Jan 24, 2009)

@speedguy,
EVDO and other DATA cards are for mobile net connectivity.. it is no sustitute for ADSL based BB solutions.. better U took BSNL DATAONE or Air tel BB if you are not satisfied with your current ISP..


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jan 25, 2009)

I heard somewhere that nic or EVDO is shared ip, so we cant download from Rapidshare, megaupload  torrents etc ..... Is that true? If yes , then from where you guys downloading so much GB's.?

I heard somewhere that nic or EVDO is shared ip, so we cant download from Rapidshare, megaupload  torrents etc ..... Is that true? If yes , then how where you guys downloading so much GB's.?

I heard somewhere that nic or EVDO is shared ip, so we cant download from Rapidshare, megaupload  torrents etc ..... Is that true? If yes , then how where you guys downloading so much GB's.?


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 25, 2009)

^^Dude... Three Times!


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jan 25, 2009)

^^ cant understand


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 26, 2009)

As in you had to post the same thing three times!


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 30, 2009)

@vaithy : alrite agree newez wireless conn alwez depends upon tower dist.....but being cdma ne hw twill hv strong connectivty than gprs....2ndly....guys here as thy say r dwnlding at 30-90kbps wich is not bad....infact close 2 256kbps bb conns...

Enjoy~!


----------



## iinfi (Feb 14, 2009)

i v not been following this thread. is this available in Navi Mumbai n Mumbai??
i live in panvel n travel often.


----------



## deepakchan (Feb 16, 2009)

For Mumbai, you need to contact MTNL. It is called some Garuda. Kindly refer their website.


----------



## stellarbpo (Feb 19, 2009)

But the speed of the BSNL is very slow.It is very frustrating.


----------



## vaithy (Feb 20, 2009)

That depends what plan that U are using and whether the SERVICES enabled in your area? there is a big GAP between the marketing and installation wing... cARDS HAVE BEEN sold even when the services are not enabled in some areas.. officers are not  interested in CDMA/EVDO  in some places where only CDMA plan are available officers are selling EVDO cards which leads to customers frustration..In some areas officers dont't know how to configure the EVDO ..


----------



## subhransu123 (Feb 27, 2009)

How Is It Possible To Dowload In 30 Kbps??????????
Plz........plz........plz.........reply..........


----------



## c2tarun (Mar 20, 2009)

i am planning to buy bsnl CDMA or EVDO card
but what is pcmcia card
i own DELL Studio 1535
i dont know whether i have this card or not
plz help me to chek it
how can i chek that i have that card in my laptop or not????
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
i am planning to buy bsnl CDMA or EVDO card
but what is pcmcia card
i own DELL Studio 1535
i dont know whether i have this card or not
plz help me to chek it
how can i chek that i have that card in my laptop or not????
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
i am planning to buy bsnl CDMA or EVDO card
but what is pcmcia card
i own DELL Studio 1535
i dont know whether i have this card or not
plz help me to chek it
how can i chek that i have that card in my laptop or not????


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 21, 2009)

^^Aur do baar post karlo pls


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 21, 2009)

subhransu123 said:


> How Is It Possible To Dowload In 30 Kbps??????????
> Plz........plz........plz.........reply..........



Use IDM. I have the connection with 112Kbps WLL connection and it really boosts speed upto 25Kbps.


----------



## sdhiraj1 (Mar 23, 2009)

So for which plan i have to go?

I am using night unlimited. It gives me download speed of 200-230KBps ( takes 5 sec to download 1MB file ). 

Cost Rs.500+taxes.

It also offers 175 free calls.

What is speed of CDMA or EVDO card.

What you think, should i go for these cards?


----------



## dr_jimit (Apr 10, 2009)

^ Man u r on Home 500 Combo plan, for me its the best plan in INDIA, no need to go for WLL/EVDO untill it is a lot cheaper.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 10, 2009)

Hope it will roll out to my town soon.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 10, 2009)

is there a BSNL WLL CDMA connection with 230kbps speed??


----------



## Gursimran (Apr 10, 2009)

I applied for BSNL evdo in Amritsar. The engineer came to my house and unfortunately signal was 1.5 - 2. He said it is cnjustd area so evdo will not work good here...

what do you say guys....
how much speed I can get for 2 signak bars. getting arounf 60-70 kbps speed will be enough for me...

thx


----------



## din (Jul 2, 2009)

Updates

1. BSNL offers roaming facility on PCMCIA type of NIC/EVDO cards.

2. Promotional Offe - BSNL reduces the sale price of PCMCIA type of NIC and EVDO cards to Rs. 1680/- and Rs 2100/- respectively.


----------



## vaithy (Jul 3, 2009)

Not many laptops are now coming with PCMCIA at present, however the news is good for the customers who still has the PCMCIA types Laptops.. also BSNL is not going to purchase any more  PCMCIA cards... Hence, if any customer want PCMCIA cards this is is the good opportunity and once the cards sold out there ;ll be no further procurement...


----------



## dark_king (Jul 3, 2009)

This offer is valid upto 31-7-2009


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 3, 2009)

I am facing problems with my CDMA modem nowadays. It cannot connect directly when I dial even if it gets signals. I have to take on my hand...move it here and there carrying it and then afer 10 mins or so after trying it connects. Dunno why it is happneing!


----------



## dark_king (Jul 17, 2009)

EVDO ROCKS


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 29, 2009)

guys i am just two days away from this offer..

please help me fast..

i am about to gift CDMA 144 / EVDO 2.5MBps card to my friend

recently i saw that bsnl is offering free roaming..

my question is 


>>> which card should i buy ? / rent

>>> wht if i buy the card in chennai and can it work in madurai or salem ? or is it distrcit specific ?

>>> does anyone know where in Tamil nadu can we find evdo areas ?


please guys reply fast...

just two days left...


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 1, 2009)

see wat dude.....

@frankie: may i help you....!

Enjoy~!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi

I am thinking of getting EVDO. Is it stable service guys, i mean not frequent downtimes and such ?


----------



## vaithy (Sep 10, 2009)

BSNL is now shifting the focus of EVDO rev-0 to EVDO REV-A technology which offer maximum speed of 3.1mbps uplink rate of 1.8mbps.
In chennai, already BTS has been erected and services are aready to put in commercial services..But old users have to purchase new card for enjoying the 3.1 mbps  speed
So my advice is customers should purchase EVDO=REV-A instead of EVDO-REV-0 ....Chennai BSNL has already stocked 2000 EVDO-REV-A cards and instruction given to Marketing team to distribute to exchange /CSC wise..
details of new locations in chennai below..
*img233.imageshack.us/img233/6919/outm.jpg

If you are around 5 k.m radius from the areas mentioned in the list you 'll definately get good speeds..However highrise building areas may be problematic..so be careful..took plan only on rental.. after confirming the speed you can purchase it..
Good luck!!
with regards,
vaithy


----------



## speedyguy (Sep 10, 2009)

any news abt this in bangalore???

n wat can i expect download speed to be if within 5kms range....

Enjoy~!


----------



## waterdale (Oct 30, 2009)

*Is BSNL's WLL wireless unlimited internet @Rs.250 per month better than Tata Indicom*

I m currently using Tata Indicom Whiz wireless internet. I dont find it good in terms of speed and cost-effective.Besidez the service, I find the rates very expensive than compared to BSNL wirless internet (WLL),which is at Rs.250 + rs 180 for phone rent = Rs.430 per month.

I m currently in theTata Indicom Whiz Rs.325 plan which gives me 30 hours of free internet after which I ll be charged 50p/minute during day time and 25p/minute from 0200-0800 hrs. I dont think Tata Indicom works for me.

I came to know about BSNL's WLL wireless unlimited internet @Rs.250.

I want answers to the following questions - 

1.Is the internet speed better than Tata Indicom Whiz?

2.What is the download speed? The download speed for Tata Indicom Whiz ranges from 10Kb to 16kb.On using Download Accelerator,it ranges from 18kb-25kb,but it isnt that fast. Of course,I do understand that it is not broadband(or is it?).

3.Since its unlimited internet at Rs.430 per month [Rs.250 + Rs.180(phone rent)],is there extra charge for downloading content from the web like audio or video files or watching YouTube Videos?

4.I have read on many forums that BSNL's WLL wireless unlimited internet @Rs.250 per month is cheap and best. Is it the best in terms of wireless internet?

Hope my questions would be answered.

Thanks.


----------



## vaithy (Oct 31, 2009)

@waterdale,
You have lenghty posting yet I could n't help you unless I know the location of yours,and whether BSNL 's CDMA/ EVDO-0/ EVDO-A available or not....Presuming CDMA available every where yu have to visit the local exchange officer to ascertain the WLL tower from your Resident.. If you are within 5 K.m radius and no high rise buildings there, or you are on the top floor of the builing bsnl CDMA is best..
But currently the rate is raised with roaming enabled for Rs.350/ in some circle..(but in chennai same Rs250/) every thing is depend on your localisation.. another factor is you can took CDMA Nic card on rental basis (minimum three months) if you are not satisfied, you can return it..

with regards,
vaithy


----------



## waterdale (Nov 2, 2009)

Heya,

Thanx for replyin, mate...

I live in Kochi,Kerala...

BSNL ve all the provisions here.

BSNL WLL unlimited internet s @Rs.250+Rs.180 phone rent = Rs.430 per month...

The speed is 144 kbps.....Tata Indicom Whiz provides 153.6 kbps,but their rates r blade!!

NEway, ll try BSNL WLL@Rs.250 and C.

Thanx for ur inputs.

Cheers!!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Heya,

Thanx for replyin, mate...

I live in Kochi,Kerala...

BSNL ve all the provisions here.

BSNL WLL unlimited internet s @Rs.250+Rs.180 phone rent = Rs.430 per month...

The speed is 144 kbps.....Tata Indicom Whiz provides 153.6 kbps,but their rates r blade!!

NEway, ll try BSNL WLL@Rs.250 and C.

Thanx for ur inputs.

Cheers!!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Heya,

Thanx for replyin, mate...

I live in Kochi,Kerala...

BSNL ve all the provisions here.

BSNL WLL unlimited internet s @Rs.250+Rs.180 phone rent = Rs.430 per month...

The speed is 144 kbps.....Tata Indicom Whiz provides 153.6 kbps,but their rates r blade!!

NEway, ll try BSNL WLL@Rs.250 and C.

Thanx for ur inputs.

Cheers!!!!


----------

